# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Trail Area Schöckl - wichtige Infos

## dergö!

Aktuell läuft am Schöckl alles wie gehabt, im Laufe dieses Jahres wird´s dann die offizielle Eröffnung der Trail Area Schöckel geben. Es steht allerdings noch kein genauer Zeitpunkt fest, wann es wirklich losgeht... 2-3 Strecken inkl. Varianten sind in Planung, teilweise werden jetzt genutzte Bikewege offiziell  :Wink: 

Jetzt ist´s besonders wichtig, dass wir Biker uns am Schöckl an gewisse Regeln halten: 

Bleibt unbedingt auf bestehenden Trail.Auf Grund der hohen Nutzung durch Wanderer ist der Wanderweg 21 für Downhiller/Biker absolut tabu.Nur langsam an Wanderern vorbei fahren. Es gibt ein, zwei Bauern, die wenig erfreut auf Biker reagieren - Reisetempo Standgas, schieben oder einfach andere Strecken nehmen! Wenn ihr nicht wisst, wo diese Stellen sind, fragt andere Biker. An manchen Stellen ist´s einfach wichtig, dass ihr Tempo raus nehmt, wenn Wanderer in der Nähe sind - Beispiel: Letzte Waldeinfahrt. Informiert andere Biker über die aktuelle Situation, falls sie nicht bescheid wissen. Happy Trails!

Bitte weiter sagen, es geht hier um die Information der Szene, fügt also eure Freunde, die den Schöckl nutzen, zu der Gruppe hinzu. Ride on, Gö! 

Zur Facebook Gruppe: Trail Area Schöckl.


This is the facebook site of our new and hopefully soon official freeride spot called Trail Area Schöckl We´ve a gondola there transporting bikers over 650 meters of height over the whole year... we´re planning 2-3 courses for differtent level of riders, the official start will be during this year. Right now, the gondola still transports bikers to the top of the Schöckl, you can have monthly passes and tickets for one day. ...before starting officially with the Trail Area Schöckl, it´s very important that riders follow some rules to not endanger the project - keep your friends informed too, if they ride there: 


Ride only on existing trails Riding on the hiking trail nr. 21 is forbidden! Slow down when you meet hikers on ohter trails There are especially two farmers who don´t like bikers on their land - ask other riders where to go and where not to go on the mountain - the home crowd knows where to go... you´ll meet someone nearly every day you go there... Take out speed going for the first 50 meters into the last wood section - it´s fast and it´s a frequently used hiking trail Keep your friends informed Enjoy riding  :Wink:  Ride on, Gö!
Facebook Group: Trail Area Schöckl.

----------


## dergö!

...ich bin unter michael gö gölles auf facebook, da gibt´s auch eine trail area schöckl-gruppe mit infos - feel free to ad me  :Wink: 

...und vor allem: ride on, gö!

----------


## Killuha

Extrem nice! So lange habe ichs mir gewünscht und jetzt langsam aber sicher wirds zur Realität. 

Ich kanns kaum erwarten. Danke an alle die sich dafür eingesetzt haben und mir quasi vor der Haustür ein so tolles Geschenk machen! Ich hoffe das wird was  :Smile: 

Greez
Killuha

----------


## mankra

Hört sich gut an.

Wichtig ist es jetzt im Frühjahr, wo sowohl die Biker, als auch die Wandererdichte höher ist, besonders auf die oberen Punkte zu achten.
Sollte auch an der Talstation noch ausgehängt werden.

----------


## huidiwui

Jep, gut das was geschieht...

Wie schaut es denn eigentlich mit der preislichen Situation aus?
Wird sich die mit Eröffnung der Strecken dementsprechend nach oben anpassen?

----------


## chrizelot

Sehr lässig! Danke für die Bemühungen, ich gebs gleich an meine Bekannten weiter. Bin schon gespannt auf die Details, aber Hauptsache man darf sich endlich auf bestimmten Strecken frei bewegen.

Hoffentlich lassen sich auch die bisher Unbelehrbaren überzeugen, sich an gewisse Regeln zu halten.

----------


## Mergol

> Extrem nice! So lange habe ichs mir gewünscht und jetzt langsam aber sicher wirds zur Realität. 
> 
> Ich kanns kaum erwarten. Danke an alle die sich dafür eingesetzt haben und mir quasi vor der Haustür ein so tolles Geschenk machen! Ich hoffe das wird was 
> 
> Greez
> Killuha


Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen,
Danke an alle dies möglich gemacht habm! :Big Grin: 

^^ride on

----------


## hawaiiron77

sehr feine sache  :Way To Go: 

werde die sieben Gebote in die Welt tragen, die ohnehin "normalerweise" klar sein sollten.

und freu mich schon auf den Frühling eher den je.

Vielen Dank für den Einsatz für die Bemühungen  :Smile:

----------


## P0RN0STUNTMAN

Wenn´s soweit is, dann laß i a Mess lesn  :Cheers:

----------


## Steff

> wenn´s soweit is, dann laß i a mess lesn


:d:d:d:d

----------


## gilledelatourette

geilster username ever !!!  :Mr. Blue:

----------


## P0RN0STUNTMAN

:Thank You!:

----------


## dergö!

Für alle Auswertigen: Der Schöckl ist extrem lässig, weil die Saison länger dauert als anders wo... aber im Frühjahr gibt´s auch immer die Revision, wo knapp 2 Wochen die Bahn steht... heuer ist´s ab 28.3. für 14 Tage Schluß... lG!

----------


## P0RN0STUNTMAN

Mit swamis is momentan sehr lässig zu fahren unds Fußvolk hält sich auch noch in Grenzen!
MfG Raini

----------


## dergö!

Zur Info für alle auswertigen Seilbahnnutzer am Schöckl: Wir haben das große Glück, dass durch die südliche Lage und das relativ milde Klima die Saison früher beginnt und man auch länger fahren kann. 2x im Jahr steht die Bahn zwecks Revision aber still, im Frühjahr wird das vom 28.3. bis vorraussichtlich 9.4. sein, vielleicht auch ein paar Tage früher oder später, ruft also sicherheitshalber unter 03132/2332 bei der Seilbahn an. ...und...viel Spaß in der neuen Saison, auf dass der Flow uns findet, Gö

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Wie siehts da jetzt offiziell aus? welche Trails sind offizielle fahrbar?

----------


## Horge

Offiziell darf man nirgends fahren. Anscheinend hat es sich noch nicht herumgesprochen, dass eine Trail Area in Planung ist. War heute oben und anscheinend wird seitens der Wanderer oder Grundbesitzer schon fleißig der Polizeinotruf gewählt. Erste Ausfahrt  und schon die Politessen vor Ort.
Jawoll.

----------


## klamsi

Hab auch erst vor kurzem gehört das nu nix offiziell ist und sich noch der ein oder andere quer legt!

----------


## chrizelot

So viele Gerüchte, ich verlasse mich nur auf Aussagen vom ersten Poster dieses Threads ;-) Abwarten, Regeln einhalten...irgendwann passiert dann was...

Ich fahr gar nicht mehr vorher, schon allein wenn ich das oben lese, macht doch überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr so...lieber chillig auf die Platte rauftreten/-schieben....

----------


## Killuha

> Offiziell darf man nirgends fahren. Anscheinend hat es sich noch nicht herumgesprochen, dass eine Trail Area in Planung ist. War heute oben und anscheinend wird seitens der Wanderer oder Grundbesitzer schon fleißig der Polizeinotruf gewählt. Erste Ausfahrt  und schon die Politessen vor Ort.
> Jawoll.


Direkten Kontakt gehabt? Was werfen die einem dann eigentlich vor? Besitzstörungsklage? Würd mich mal interessieren, weil fürs "Radfahren" könnens dich wohl nur schwer einsperren oder? ^^

Edit will noch Anmerken: Hab da immer viel Glück gehabt und nette Wanderer getroffen die nett gegrüßt haben, da grüßt ma dann halt zurück, fährt langsam vorbei und dann hat sichs. Von den "bekannten" Bauern hab ich auch noch keinen gesehen, nur mal Forstarbeiter die aber ziemlich chillig waren.

----------


## ditt

Mich wundert's nicht sonderlich, dass es Beschwerden gibt und die Polizei anrückt. Mal ganz davon abgesehen ob die überhaupt eine vernüftige Handhabe haben - schließlich muss ja einmal ein Tatbestand nachgewiesen werden.

Aufgrund des warmen Wetters schwärmen nun wieder Horden von DH'ler aus, die mit ihren langstolligen Gatschreifen tiefe Rinnen in den empfindlich durchweichten Almboden reißen, und es wird kreuz und quer gefahren. Das ist natürlich für jeden Wandersmann, Grundbesitzer und Forstarbeiter zu sehen und erhöht sicher nicht die Toleranz für unseren Sport.

Ich bin gespannt wie das weitergeht und was die Trail Area bringen wird.

----------


## huidiwui

also mich zipfts an... muss mich da nicht blöd vor polizisten rechtfertigen nur weil ich a bissl radlfahrn geh. 

gestern sind wir weder wild aufn 21er gefahren, noch hat einer einen wanderer niedergemezelt und generell ist alles  was mit zwei rädern zu tun hat (egal ob cc oder dh), verboten am schöckel. lt. polizei: das liebe forstgesetz

ich bin für eine info seitens gö, bitte schreib mal her was wirklich sache ist.
polizei wusste nichts von irgendwelchen verhandlungen.

wenn weitere impulse gesetzt werden sollen, um als gruppe mal auf sich aufmerksam zu machen (was uns auch von der exikutive als einzige chance näher gelegt wurde), zb. eine unterschriftenaktion, können wir das ja auch parallel lostreten.

und das war erst der zarte anfang der frühlingssaison für dh und ich hab ne monatskarte am start...

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ich schätz amal, das wieder ein paar schwarze Schafe oder auch Unwissenden den 21er gefahren sind. Dort gibts am meisten Kontakt mit Wanderern und die Grundbesitzer am Ende des 21ers dreht auch schon fast durch, wenn er Biker sieht. 
Die anderen Wege, sind bis auf Nordschleife, eher weg von die Wandersleut.

Da wichtigste ist einfach sich zu benehmen, gerade in so einer heiklen Zeit, wo verhandelt wird.

----------


## mankra

Nordschleife wird wohl auch wieder Problematisch sein, wobei dies eben der einzig legale Weg, aufgrund der Alpentour wäre.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

war ned so schlimm, wenn ma a bissl aufpasst. das problem ist sicher auch, dass die Wanderer am 21er schwer ausweichen können bzw. man selber auch ned unendlich linien hat. wenn man langsam und in weitem Bogen an den Leuten vorbeifahrt, tangiert die des weniger..

----------


## ditt

> Grundbesitzer am Ende des 21ers dreht auch schon fast durch, wenn er Biker sieht.


Mich hat der Bauer/Grundbesitzer auch vor 2 Wochen vom Bike geholt. Er hat von Verboten gesprochen und das ohnehin Strecken am Ostgipfel geplant sind und es immerhin auch noch die Permanente gibt, und in Zukunft das Durchfahren hier verboten ist. Und der Nachsatz war der beste: "die Permanente ist halt a Männerstrecke, do könnt's euch austoben."

----------


## huidiwui

ok, noch mal ganz kurz etwas präziser die aussage der polizei:

*ab kommender woche wird seitens polizei abgestraft*


wurscht ob alpentour, durchn wald ohne weg oder sonst wo fahrst am schöckl...

----------


## ditt

> *ab kommender woche wird seitens polizei abgestraft*


Das haben sie mir letztes Jahr auch schon angedroht. 

Kauft die Seilbahn nun die Monatskarten retour, oder was soll der Schwachsinn ?

----------


## mankra

Echt ein Schmarrn das Ganze.
Hoffentlich tut sich bald etwas.

----------


## JaWa

Jedes Jahr die selben Diskussionen
Jedes Jahr die selben Idioten (auf allen Seiten)

erinnert mich doch sehr an "Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier!"

Die geplante Trail Area bringt meines erachtens zurzeit genau garnix, denn solang am Schöckl so ein Rummel herrscht wird noch net viel passieren und sobald die anderen Bikeparks offen haben sind die Grazer eh wieder allein und dann is eh wieder ruhiger....
Soll jetzt kein Angriff gegen die Trail Area sein (falls es jemand hier so auffasst) bin sogar sehr froh drüber, dass was passieren soll (evtl.)... ich mein damit nur, dass ich mir vorstellen kann, dass in den nächten 1 1/2 Monaten keine Strecken offiziell deklariert werden... Was aber ganz gut wäre, denn jetzt und im Spätherbst ist die heisse Phase am schöckl... in der Hauptsaison verteilt sich das ganze eh wieder mehr...
Sobald die Trail Area offiziell ist und dieser Strecken zugeordnet wurden, sollte sich das Ganze eh beruhigen...(rein theoretisch)

Aber wie gesagt... stressig werden die nächsten 1 1/2 Monate.

@Gö: Bist eh ein motivierter Typ.... Vielleicht kann man ein 1-2 seiten langes Dokument verfassen welches als Belehrung der Biker dienen soll und quasi die Spielregeln am Schöckl und vom Kartenkäufer durchgelesen und unterschrieben werden muss... irgendsowas in der Art... Um das Risiko der Unwissenheit zu verringern...

----------


## Killuha

> @Gö: Bist eh ein motivierter Typ.... Vielleicht kann man ein 1-2 seiten langes Dokument verfassen welches als Belehrung der Biker dienen soll und quasi die Spielregeln am Schöckl und vom Kartenkäufer durchgelesen und unterschrieben werden muss... irgendsowas in der Art... Um das Risiko der Unwissenheit zu verringern...


Naja aber dir is schon bewusst das dann auf dem Dokument in etwa stehen müsste: "Mir ist bewusst das ich auf dem Schöckel nicht Downhillen darf und deshalb kauf ich mir auch keine Liftkarte und bin auch gar nicht hier...." Weil offiziell sind zur Zeit die Spielregeln, zumindest laut den vorhergegangenen Forumposts, dass man überhaupt net auf den Schöckl mit Rad rauf soll und scho gar net runterfahren, NIRGENDWO. Zumindest is es so rüber kommen....(siehe Post von Horge der auch schon von mir zitiert wurde und Post von huidiwui)

----------


## JaWa

Ja nur laut Seilbahntransport-Gesetz müssen dir die Seilbahnbetreiber eine Karte verkaufen da sie dich befördern müssen (soweit ich informiert bin) du könntest ja dein Bike oben nur in die Sonne/Regen/Schnee legen...
und nachdem die Liftler auf unserer Seite sind könnten die das einfach beim Verkauf einer Karte ausgeben... dann halt net mir unterschreiben, sondern nur als Infoblatt....

aber im Grunde scheissegal... gschehn muss was... man kanns zu Tode diskutieren, unnötig komplziert machen oder sonst noch was... egal.... Fakt is dass der Sport immer populärer und vorallem auch leistbarer wird und dadurch die Situation immer mehr verschärft wird... (an all jene die vor 5-6 Jahren noch nicht um 7 Uhr am Abend im Bett sein mussten.... denkts mal zurück wie es damals war als das ganze noch nicht so populär war...)

----------


## grisch

> aber im Grunde scheissegal... gschehn muss was... man kanns zu Tode diskutieren, unnötig komplziert machen oder sonst noch was... egal.... Fakt is dass der Sport immer populärer und vorallem auch leistbarer wird und dadurch die Situation immer mehr verschärft wird... (an all jene die vor 5-6 Jahren noch nicht um 7 Uhr am Abend im Bett sein mussten.... denkts mal zurück wie es damals war als das ganze noch nicht so populär war...)


des ist wohl der springende punkt bzw. kernproblem der sache: immer mehr betreiber der sportart. ausser den paar monaten in denen bikeparks offen haben, gibt es allerdings kaum etwas offizielles bzw. erlaubtes für uns. 
ist bei uns in salzburg das selbe, gibt auch keine einzige "offiziell genehmigte" bikestrecke (ausser bikeparks) bzw. einigen trails im pinzgau. (saalbach). jedoch halt nichts, wo man im märz/april bzw. oktober/november fahren könnte.
in diesen monaten haben wir dann am gaisberg auch hochbetrieb, jede menge biker sind an samstagen und sonntagen am salzburger Ausflugsberg Nr. 1, das dauert nicht lange, dann gibt es auch bei uns wieder Eskalationen.

Traurig, traurig! Wenn man bedenkt, was in anderen Sportarten alles gemacht wird bzw. von Vereinen/Behörden alles umgesetzt wird. 

Da sind wir im DH Sport noch weit davon entfernt bzw. vielleicht sogar unerreichbar ;-(

----------


## dergö!

Der Post macht damit schon mal Sinn, denn jetzt können wir so gut es geht gegensteuern... ich werde morgen die Verantwortlichen informieren, es wird vielleicht ein bissl daueren aber sobald ich etwas neues höre melde ich mich... Prinzipiell war die Polizei am Parkplatz - nachdem es am Berg offizielle Touren gibt, können sie uns auch nicht anzeigen. Auf welchem Bike man sitzt macht vor dem Gesetz keinen Unterschied... kritisch wäre es mit einer Anzeige, wenn euch einer der zwei Bauern auf seinem Grundstück erwischt oder euch beim queren dort fotografiert... der größte Grundstücksbesitzer steht hinter der Sache, dass heißt: DH-Strecke, Singletrail und auch die Variante mit dem Zaundrop gehen ok... die sichere Variante wäre damit, wenn ihr beim ehemaligen Ende der permanenten Strecke von früher auf die Straße raus fährt. Absolut kontraproduktiv ist der 21er (immer), die Nord vor allem am WE und alle Wege, die hinter dem Schloß rauskommen...

Etwas anderes: Wie sieht´s mit Eis und Nässe aus? Cheers, Gö!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

danke für die Info. Schnee ist nicht mehr viel, auf der Nord ist noch ein bissl. Wird sich aber nicht lange halten, dafür gibts ordentlich Gatsch .....

----------


## dergö!

...und eins muss ich auch noch loswerden: Jammern über die ach so bösen Zustände bei uns finde ich wirklich blöd, zeigt mir irgend einen Ort in Österreich wo man besser Downhillen konnte. Über die letzten 5 Jahre... und auch über die letzten 20 Jahre. Das betrifft nicht nur den Schöckl sondern die Lage zwischen Maribor und dem Semmering, Dürrgraben und und und...
Ich für meinen Teil achte darauf, dass ich nach Möglichkeit unter der Woche am Schöckel bin, am WE eher wo anders. Mir ist klar, dass viele unter der Woche ganztags arbeiten, aber es fahren auch viele Studenten, Schüler...
...und beschweren, dass uns die Seilbahn die Stange hält, will sich wohl auch keiner, oder? 

@ Jawa: Bist eh ein motivierter Typ...
...wie oft seid ihr beim Bauern vorbei, bevor er euch vom Bike geholt hat? ...und wie oft danach? 

Cheers, Gö!

----------


## JaWa

> @ Jawa: Bist eh ein motivierter Typ...
> ...wie oft seid ihr beim Bauern vorbei, bevor er euch vom Bike geholt hat? ...und wie oft danach? 
> 
> Cheers, Gö!


bevor er sich aufgeregt hat und uns "erklärt" hat warum ihm das am A*** geht?
Oft!
Danach?
Auch oft! *Aber* schiebend und ohne Stress mit dem Bauern! Selbst freundliche Begrüßungen beiderseits waren bis dato sogar schon standard...
Und das is der springende Punkt betreffend der Spielregeln.... der Grund gehört dem Bauern und wenn er nicht will dass wir auf dem Schotter fahren (sei der Grund jetzt fragwürdig oder nicht... scheissegal es ist sein Besitz) dann müssen wir das akzeptieren und ihm gehts nur um den Schotterweg und nicht dem Waldstück davor....
DAS meine ich unter anderem mit Spielregeln!

----------


## dergö!

...ich hoff es sind alle so schlau wie du/ihr!

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Leider sind halt immer einige Brainless-Kids dabei die glauben es gehört zum downhillen dazu, sich aufzuführen wie ein idiot

----------


## JaWa

> ...ich hoff es sind alle so schlau wie du/ihr!


Fail mein Freund!  :Smile:  Leider!
VarikuzelePhimose hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.

Ich sag es gibt 4 Arten von Downhillern am Schöckl:
1.) Jene die sich auskennen und sich zu benehmen wissen und die Toleranz Seitens der Grundstückbesitzer schätzen
2.) Jene die sich zwar auskennen jedoch ohne Hirn geboren wurden
3.) Jene die keinen Schimmer haben wie man sich am Schöckl benehmen soll, es aber sofort tun würden wenn sie davon in Kenntnis gesetzt werden
4.) Jene die keinen Schimmer davon haben wie man sich am Schöckl benehmen soll und die die bereits die zweite Gruppe zu den bedauernswürdigen Wesen gehören die es dennoch schaffen ohne Hirn irgendwie zu überleben.

Gruppe 1 => is eh kein Stress
Gruppe 2 + 4 => Da is Hopfen und Malz verloren (sind eh schon arm genug)
Gruppe 3 => hier gilt es diese über die Spielregeln in Kenntnis zu setzen

----------


## P0RN0STUNTMAN

@gö: du hast pm zu Punkt 3
MfG Raini

----------


## dergö!

...ich stell mir das so vor, dass während ihr vom bike steigt und brav vorbei schiebt/langsamst rollt 15 minuten zeitversetzt die von dir beschriebenen gruppen vorbeiblasen und dem schimpdfenden bauern acu noch " a goschn anhängen"... dann schiebt ihr vorbei und bekommt den gesammelten ärger ab. nach dem du, ich, wir das wissen sollten wir einfach so entspannt wie möglich reagieren und die wogen glätten... ist mir schon klar, dass das einem mit der zeit als zahlender kunde auf den geist geht - doch wo ist die alternative? würdet ihr verzichten, euren spaß am bike zu haben? einem ganz normalen sport nachgehen, der anderswo bereits als wirtschaftliche chance gesehen wird und hilft, seilbahnen auch im sommer budgetär ausgeglichen zu führen? ...bzw. wie in whistler richtig gut dabei verdienen. bei uns braucht´s länger, bis etwas neues durchgreift - das hätte ich als typisch österreichisches problem gesehen. die kids kennen den sport aus den bikeparks und haben nicht unseren background und die ganze geschichte miterlebt - die müssen wir alle aufklären bzw. bei der nase nehmen, wenn wir fehlverhalten erkennen... aber nochmal - wir sind in einer verdammt guten situation in graz was diesen sport betrifft und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es noch besser wird. zeit braucht´s...und verständnis für die situation aller beteiligten...

----------


## grunzl

ich denke, dass es hauptsächlich an information mangelt. wie sollen neulinge und nicht-locals wissen, was der 21er ist, wo DER bauer ist usw? ein streckenplan auf der seilbahnen homepage, in der talstation, in den gondeln, in den schöckl threads könnte schon einiges bringen. fotos von den besonders heiklen stellen würden es nochmal deppensicherer machen.
an den strecken selbst könnten hinweistafeln angebracht werden, die den hirnlosen vermitteln, dass sie, wenn sie hier fahren, der dh-gemeinde schaden und folglich die dh-gemeinde ihnen die ohren langziehen wird.
mit DEM bauern könnte man mal reden und ihm versichern, dass er sich an die braven vorbeischieber wenden kann, wenn er schwarze schafe sieht und dass sich die braven die bösen zur brust nehmen werden. damit würde ihm auch vermittelt, dass es eigentlich in unserem interesse ist, dass er keinen stress mit uns hat, und wir zum grossteil eh nett und brav sind. 

kurz gesagt: mehr infos für die unwissenden, für die hirnlosen einen gelegentlichen klapps auf den hohlen hinterkopf.

----------


## klamsi

:Yeah That: 

soferns so einfach ist wären da ein paar gute ideen dabei!

----------


## mankra

Solche Tafel können (und werden dann wohl auch sicher) erst aufgestellt werden, wenn es offiz. Strecken gibt.

----------


## ditt

Eine Foto-Info bzw. Strecken-Info (speziell der Tabu-Strecken !!!) in dem Schöckl Tread würde vielleicht schon was bringen, es muss sich halt einer die Mühe machen und das zusammenstellen. Ein Flugzettel bei der Talstation würde sich auch daraus generieren lassen.

----------


## grunzl

> Solche Tafel können (und werden dann wohl auch sicher) erst aufgestellt werden, wenn es offiz. Strecken gibt.


die hinweise sollten, wie ditt schon sagt, hauptsächlich an den tabu-strecken und -stellen angebracht sein. keine einbetonierten fahrverbotstafeln, sondern hinweise wie "wer hier fährt, gefährdet die entstehung der trail area schöckl". einfache, laminierte zetteln aufhängen, fertig. sollte eigentlich keiner was dagegen haben. die radler sehen im nichtbefahren der strecken einen sinn, die grundbesitzer sehen sich unterstützt, alle haben sich lieb und alles wird gut...

----------


## grunzl

die erstellung und finanzierung der laminierten flyer würden frau und herr grunzl übernehmen. bis ca 50 stück, A4, farbe. einfach eine grafik datei an mich schicken und ich schick die flyer zurück.

----------


## JaWa

Das nenn ich mal Engagement (=sich für etwas einsetzen)  :Big Grin: 
*thumps up*

@gö: nachdem du der Hausherr bist... kannst du was machen? sonst machs ich...

----------


## grunzl

achja, maximal A4, muss nicht genau A4 sein.
maximal A3 wäre auch möglich, aber eher in geringen stückzahlen  :Wink:

----------


## dergö!

...das ist allerdings problematisch, denn damit stösst man auch bikegegner mit der nase auf die trailarea und damit könnt die sache erst recht nach hinten losgehen! Also bitte sein lassen. Wie gesgagt, ich habe von den problemen berichtet, sobald ich eine stellungnahme habe oder einen vorschlag bekomme, poste ichs...cheers, gö!

----------


## hawaiiron77

also mehr Info wäre sicher kein Fehler, weil nicht jeder ist im downhill board oder kennt einen Local.

und da ist die Gefahr für unwissende sehr groß genau die „Regeln“ zu verletzen.

Also die Idee bei der Tal Station Kassa Flyer hinzulegen in einer Box wo steht zb.: wichtige Info für Biker find ich gut.

Vorne die Regeln und hinten eine Art strecken Karte welchen tabu sind und welche nicht, da könnte man die Flyer auch kleiner machen.

Wäre mal ein Anfang und wenn ein Local auf neue Gesichter trifft die im fragen kann er drauf hinweisen bitte bei der Kasse auf alle Fälle einen Flyer zu nehmen und im verinnerlichen  :Wink:

----------


## iPete

Gestern wieder von den Kiwaran aufghaltn wordn...
Ham uns erneut aufgeklärt und behaupten, dass am ganzen Berg Fahrverbot ist, Forstgesetz bla bla... Auch die Permanente lassns net gelten, obwohl sie nach wie vor beworben wird und beschildert ist.

Ich würde den letzten Wald vor der Gondel meiden, dort hams uns dawischt.

Sind nur Secret und Puch gfahrn...

----------


## Killuha

> Gestern wieder von den Kiwaran aufghaltn wordn...
> Ham uns erneut aufgeklärt und behaupten, dass am ganzen Berg Fahrverbot ist, Forstgesetz bla bla... Auch die Permanente lassns net gelten, obwohl sie nach wie vor beworben wird und beschildert ist.


Zeigt mal einfach wieder dass die liebe "Polizei, dein Freund und Helfer" wieder mal nix besseres zu tun hat.....

----------


## mankra

Hättens schon, wenn aber Anrufe von den Anrainern kommen, dann müssens ausrücken.
Die machen auch nur Ihren Job

----------


## huidiwui

yep @ Mankra, genau so is es...

aaaber gestern siehe da, keine polizei, kein stress, ein senstationelles tagerl wars!
sogar zu 90% trocken und echt lustig zu fahren.

----------


## Lordz

> yep @ Mankra, genau so is es...
> 
> aaaber gestern siehe da, keine polizei, kein stress, ein senstationelles tagerl wars!
> sogar zu 90% trocken und echt lustig zu fahren.


jop . war a hammer ... i finds echt schad ,dass es soweit kommen muss sogar auf an simplen radl auf der hut zu sein .. aber anscheinend drückt es die anrainer wirklich sehr , das die bösen radfahrer sich im wald sportlich zu betätigen !
Da muss was gemacht werden dass beide seiten zufrieden sind ..
Gibts ja net ..

----------


## JaWa

voll genial wors  :Smile: 
Spurrinnen fahren und drifteeeeeeeeen  :Big Grin:

----------


## issos

ja, war extrem super der tag...  @ huidiwui, danke fürs trail zeigen, ich glaub du warst der mit´n lapierre oder?

----------


## huidiwui

; ) so is es... 

gern geschehn! bis zum nächsten mal!

----------


## trixmike

Na da hoffe ich mal das beste, auf das die zwei Grundbesitzer noch klein bei geben. Hatte eigentlich noch nie Probleme mit den Wanderern ( sagt man so, die Wanderer? ).
Aber sollten die Preise angehoben werden, wäre es nicht schlecht wenn noch die eine oder andere Transportgondel dazu käme.

Also Burschen, Regeln einhalten und immer höflich im Anflug.

----------


## dergö!

Revisions-News: Habe gerade mit den Bergbahnen gesprochen, am Sonntag läuft die Gondel wieder, am Samstag ist noch geschlossen... passt aber auch wegen des Windes auf, mit dem boeigen Nord-ostwind könnte es sein, dass deshalb der Lift außer Plan stehen könnte...

Cheers und viel Spaß, Gö!

----------


## JaWa

nachdem Die Seilbahn jetzt wieder offen is und 2 Wochen Revision waren frag ich einfach mal drauf los (war ja noch net oben)...
Tut sich was?
Gibts schon was (2 Wochen keine Wanderer wären ja ideal um etwas zu bauen...)?
Wenn nicht: Wie schauts aus? Wann?........????

----------


## chrizelot

Schon jemand die neuen Schöckel-Tarife gesehen? Da wird wohl schon der Streckenbau vorfinanziert ;-)www.schoeckel.at/home/tarife_seilbahn.php

----------


## JaWa

Absolut faire Preise bei dem Angebot an Strecken! Man bedenke vorallem die fette Eröffnungsfeier letzten Herbst....
Irgendwo muss da ja wieder die Kohle rein kommen!!! :Mrgreen:  :Mrgreen:  :Mrgreen:  :Mrgreen:  :Mrgreen:  :Mrgreen:  :Mrgreen:  :Mrgreen:  :Mrgreen:  :Mrgreen:  :Mrgreen:  :Mrgreen:

----------


## monster

hab mir gestern noch a monatskarte auf depot gekauft....da hätt ich noch a zweite nehmen sollen!

----------


## klamsi

> Schon jemand die neuen Schöckel-Tarife gesehen? Da wird wohl schon der Streckenbau vorfinanziert ;-)
> 
> www.schoeckel.at/home/tarife_seilbahn.php


vl. wollens einen auch vertreiben.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## JaWa

> vl. wollens einen auch vertreiben.


Das würd sich aber mit den offiziellen (vielleicht geplanten irgendwann existierenden) Strecken widersprechen... Oder?

Gibts da schon was neues???? Weiss wer was????

----------


## klamsi

> Das würd sich aber mit den offiziellen (vielleicht geplanten irgendwann existierenden) Strecken widersprechen... Oder?
> 
> Gibts da schon was neues???? Weiss wer was????


Is des jetzt schon offiziell? Hab bis jetzt immer nur gehört dass nu ned 100% fix is aber fast. Was des in Österreich heisst..... 

Aber wenn i mi jetzt ned verlesen hab san des ja Preise wie in Leogang. Für des angebot ned schlecht oder...aber wahrscheinlich bin i zu kritisch bzw. verwöhnt.  :Tongue:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> vl. wollens einen auch vertreiben.


das kommt mir auch so vor. und dennoch arbeitet niemand an Strecken, die die Preiserhöhung rechtfertigt...

----------


## chrizelot

Also ich finde zumindest die Tagespreise recht heftig. Maribor und Semmering sind billiger, und dort gibt es einen Bikepark, nicht nur verbotene Wanderwege. Und alle paar Sekunden eine Gondel ;-)

Ich finde, man sollte Preise erst dann so deutlich erhöhen, wenn man ähnliches wie die Konkurrenten bietet. Die Monatskarte kann man noch durchgehen lassen, war vorher ja relativ billig. Aber wenn ich nur gelegentlich am Schöckel fahren will, ist auch die teuer, muß ich mindestens 3x rauf, sonst eh wieder teure Tageskarte billiger. 

Finds schade, dass sie das schon so vorziehen, aber ev. wollen Sie ja viele einstweilen vergraulen, bis alles offiziell ist.

----------


## JaWa

Vielleicht is mit den offiziellen Strecken nun doch nix und jetzt wollen sie es komplett abdrehn mit dieser Preiserhöhung....
Scheint mir am plausibelsten zu sein....
Allein die Tatsache, dass eine Monatskarte für Paragleiter 51,20 Euro kostet (die mit ihrem Rucksack gute 2 Plätze in der Gondel benötigen) und für Biker (ein Platz in der Gondel und einer in einer Lastengondel) 74 Euro kommt mir doch sehr komisch vor....

----------


## chrizelot

> Allein die Tatsache, dass eine Monatskarte für Paragleiter 51,20 Euro kostet (die mit ihrem Rucksack gute 2 Plätze in der Gondel benötigen) und für Biker (ein Platz in der Gondel und einer in einer Lastengondel) 74 Euro kommt mir doch sehr komisch vor....


Der Biker fährt aber am Tag 6x, der Paragleiter vermutlich nicht so oft ;-)

----------


## monster

ich denk mal das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun, die seilbahnbetreiber wolln was verdienen und unabhängig davon sind die grundstücksbesitzer halt gegen die biker (die bekommen ja auch nix dafür) ev. wird die erhöhung der anteil den die später bekommen sollen?!

----------


## chrizelot

> ich denk mal das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun, die seilbahnbetreiber wolln was verdienen und unabhängig davon sind die grundstücksbesitzer halt gegen die biker (die bekommen ja auch nix dafür) ev. wird die erhöhung der anteil den die später bekommen sollen?!


Grundsätzlich a Möglichkeit, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das so funktionieren sollte. Ich kaufe mir ja auch keine alte Playstation zum Preis der neuen, damit Sony in Ruhe seine Entwickler und Lieferanten zahlen kann. Warum das so ist, bleibt jedenfalls reine Spekulation..ich finds nur verfrüht und daher unpassend. Wenns was offizielles gibt, und ein paar kleine Verbesserungen obendrauf....dann bin ich der letzte, der gegen die aktuellen Preise wettert.

----------


## daday

> ich denk mal das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun, die seilbahnbetreiber wolln was verdienen und unabhängig davon sind die grundstücksbesitzer halt gegen die biker (die bekommen ja auch nix dafür) ev. wird die erhöhung der anteil den die später bekommen sollen?!


wirkt schon so - naja solang die nix verbessern da oben werdens mich nicht mehr sehn sobald meine monatskarte aus ist - glaub auch net das sie jetzt durch den höheren preis mehr einnehmen sondern insgesamt eher mehr leute abschrecken, weils ja wirklich nix bieten können. für mich is das auf jeden fall nix!

----------


## Killuha

Wäre cool mal was vom Gö zu der Preiserhöhung zu hören, der ist ja mehr in der "Materie" drin und hat bestimmt a paar Infos. So lange halt ich mich mitn Schimpfn zurück =)

Auf Infos wartend....

Killu

----------


## Sanchez

> wirkt schon so - naja solang die nix verbessern da oben werdens mich nicht mehr sehn sobald meine monatskarte aus ist - glaub auch net das sie jetzt durch den höheren preis mehr einnehmen sondern insgesamt eher mehr leute abschrecken, weils ja wirklich nix bieten können. für mich is das auf jeden fall nix!


 schöckl hat mehr zu bieten als viele bikeparks, jetzt rein streckentechnisch gesehen. sag mir einen bikepark außer vl. maribor und evtl. schladming der eine ähnl. vielfalt von DH STRECKEN (!) bietet. ich werd sicher wieder kommen, lohnt sich vorallem im frühling immernoch

----------


## Steff

Hat sich für mich trotzdem erledigt, kauf mir kommendes we meine Gravity Card, und dann pendle ich von Bikepark zu Bikepark  :Smile:

----------


## chrizelot

> schöckl hat mehr zu bieten als viele bikeparks, jetzt rein streckentechnisch gesehen. sag


Das war bzw. ist eigentlich nicht der Punkt. Der Schöckel bietet (dazu noch illegal), nicht die Seilbahn. Für mehr Geld muß man trotzdem illegal fahren, sich trotzdem mit Wanderern, Grundstücksbesitzern, sogar Polizei herumschlagen. Da zahl ich einfach nicht gerne 32 Euro pro Tag, da will ich echt mehr haben.

Nochmals: Gibts was offizielles, wird meinerseits nicht gemeckert wegen der Preise. Ich persönlich kritisiere wirklich nur den obigen Grund.

Übrigens: Vielleicht kann die Seilbahn aus irgendwelchen gesetzlichen Gründen auch nur 1x im Jahr die Tarife erhöhen, und hat das daher vorziehen müssen? Wer weiß ;-)

----------


## mankra

> das kommt mir auch so vor. und dennoch arbeitet niemand an Strecken, die die Preiserhöhung rechtfertigt...


Ich hab dies als Zitat rausgenommen, betrifft aber alle Postings hier:
Die haben die Preise sicher nicht nur wegen den paar DHler alle Preise angehoben, habt Ihr wohl zuviele US-Verschwörrungs-Serien angeschaut.
Die haben einfach nur die Preise gleichgezogen zu anderen Seilbahnen (egal ob mit oder ohne Bikestrecken).
Daß die Fahrradkarten mehr als die Paragleiterkarten kosten, wundert mich auch net wirklich, sondern eher, daß dies nicht schon immer so war. Ein Paragleiter fährt 1x mit sauberer Kleidung hoch. Je nach Wetter, verschmutzen wir die Gondel schon recht sehr, d.h. der Arbeitsaufwand ist einfach höher. Ganz normale, wirtschaftliche Überlegung.

----------


## Hopfe

> nachdem Die Seilbahn jetzt wieder offen is und 2 Wochen Revision waren frag ich einfach mal drauf los (war ja noch net oben)...
> Tut sich was?
> Gibts schon was (2 Wochen keine Wanderer wären ja ideal um etwas zu bauen...)?
> Wenn nicht: Wie schauts aus? Wann?........????


interessant,dass die Ersteller des Threads immer wichtig um den heißen Brei herum schreiben wo es um nix geht.....und wenn dann mal so ne frage kommt hört und sieht man von denen nix mehr!!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Ich hab dies als Zitat rausgenommen, betrifft aber alle Postings hier:
> Die haben die Preise sicher nicht nur wegen den paar DHler alle Preise angehoben, habt Ihr wohl zuviele US-Verschwörrungs-Serien angeschaut.
> Die haben einfach nur die Preise gleichgezogen zu anderen Seilbahnen (egal ob mit oder ohne Bikestrecken).
> Daß die Fahrradkarten mehr als die Paragleiterkarten kosten, wundert mich auch net wirklich, sondern eher, daß dies nicht schon immer so war. Ein Paragleiter fährt 1x mit sauberer Kleidung hoch. Je nach Wetter, verschmutzen wir die Gondel schon recht sehr, d.h. der Arbeitsaufwand ist einfach höher. Ganz normale, wirtschaftliche Überlegung.


Naja gut. Wir sind ja im Schöckl nicht wirklich erwünscht, man wird mehr oder weniger gerade so geduldet. Man fährt illegal auf irgendwelche Wegen, es gibt kein offizielles Statement zu irgendwas. Wenn man jetzt wirklich was machen möchte, dann versteh ich das, wenn man mehr zahlen soll. Nur so erweck es nicht den Anschein, als ob man wirklich noch auf DHler setzt, weil bei den Preisen werden die meisten ausbleiben (nachdem meist in der Hauptsaison die meisten woanders fahren). Bis jetzt war ja Preis/Leistung am Schöckl ja durch die relativ guten Preise angemessen (welche sowies in 8 Jahren von 30 auf 47 für die Monatskarte gestiegen sind). Nur 74 Euronen müsst man schon mehr bieten, sofern z.B. Maribor nicht wirklich weit ist und bekommt man für weniger Geld weit mehr...

----------


## mankra

Am Schöckl sicher net, stimmt schon, den Stadtwerken ist dies aber doch immer recht egal gewesen. Ich sehe hier aber keine große Verschwörrung, sondern eine Preisanpassung an den Mitbewerb (damit meine ich nicht Bikeparks, die Gondel fährt ja nicht primär für Radfahrer, sondern andere Seilbahnen). Die Stadtwerke haben auch nix mit eventuell neuen Strecken zu tun. Das ist ja das Problem am Schöckl. Semmering, Schladming, Legoland, etc. sind reine Schigebiete, wo ein großteil der Grundstücke + Lift unter einem Hut sind. 
Somit ist die Argumentation, daß andere Bikeparks mehr oder bessere Strecken bieten sinnlos. Die paar Biker (auch zu den starken Zeiten früher) sind ein verschwindend kleiner Teil. Wenn 2 Reisebusse kommen, habens mehr eingenommen, als von den ganzen Bikern in einem Monat.




> interessant,dass die Ersteller des Threads immer wichtig um den heißen Brei herum schreiben wo es um nix geht.....und wenn dann mal so ne frage kommt hört und sieht man von denen nix mehr!!


Der Ersteller des Threads, ist nicht jeden Tag Online. Wir können froh sein, daß es Leute wie Gö gibt, die sich so für den Sport und Spots einsetzen. Solche vorwurfsvollen Postings, auch wenn Gö sicher darüber steht, sind nicht produktiv.

----------


## Killuha

> Der Ersteller des Threads, ist nicht jeden Tag Online. Wir können froh sein, daß es Leute wie Gö gibt, die sich so für den Sport und Spots einsetzen. Solche vorwurfsvollen Postings, auch wenn Gö sicher darüber steht, sind nicht produktiv.


Ich kann Mankra nur zustimmen. Gö macht extrem viel den "Bike-Sport" im allgemeinen (Choaching's und Public-Relations) und er war jetzt ziemlich auf der Grazer Messe (Dirtgelände wo Jugendliche mal testen konnten) beschäftigt was man so von Facebook runterlesen konnte. Ergo: Hopfe's argument is invalid.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Ich sag mal die Liftler haben möglicherweise gewisse Dinge angedeutet, die mich auf diese fiese "Verschwörung" gebracht hat. Es hilft eh alles nix, es wäre zumindest mal gut, wenn irgendwas Offizielles bekannt wird.
Wenn er ein Park geplant ist, was angeblich schon der Fall ist, sollte man die mal ein Statement dazu machen. Damit man auch von Wanderern vielleicht wieder als potentieller "Mitnutzer" des Schöckels anerkannt wird.

----------


## dergö!

...hab´s wie Mankra und ein paar andere schon bemerkt haben erst gestern abend auf FB mitbekommen und frag gleich wieder mal nach - wir hatten und haben nach wie vor mit der Messe zu tun (...90 Tonnen sind ka Bemmal  :Wink: , da bleibt schon tägliche Arbeit auf der Strecke und damit fehlt auch die Zeit solche Dinge - sorry! Ich habe bis vor kurzem nur von Gerüchten gehört und habe selbst mit einer deutlich geringeren Erhöhung gerechnet... sobald ich etwas weiss, werd ich´s posten, die Spekulationen führen leider zu nix... cheers, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

Auf meine Anfrage bei der Holding Graz habe ich umgehend eine Antwort bekommen:
Die bis dato für die Schöckl Seilbahn angesetzten Preise waren hinsichtlich der Gestaltung unüblich und – wie im Rahmen eines ausführlichen

Benchmarking-Prozesses festgestellt -  auch im Vergleich Preis-Leistung zu niedrig angesetzt.

Im Sinne einer sozialen Anpassung / Verträglichkeit haben wir die Tarife in der neuen Struktur für Kinder und Jugendliche

von bisher 15 auf 18 Jahre erweitert, neue Familienkarten auch in Richtung Single/AlleinerzieherIn & Kind sowie Patchwork

gestaltet, die Rabattierung für SeniorInnen, Studenten, Zivildiener (Gruppe Ermäßigte) etwas reduziert und den Preisnachlass auf Familienkarten vereinheitlicht. Die Preise für die Bergfahrt wurden gesenkt und die Preise für die Talfahrt wurden den Preisen der Bergfahrt angepasst. Die Gruppengrößen wurden von 15 auf 10 Personen verkleinert, die bisher verschieden angebotenen Rabattierungen für bestimmte Nutzerkreise der Gerechtigkeit und Fairness halber nach Möglichkeit vereinfacht und die Preise für RadsportlerInnen anhand vergleichbarer MTB-/Downhillangebote adaptiert.

Geht man davon aus, dass ca. 8 Fahrten / Tag mit der Seilbahn in Anspruch genommen werden, so macht dies pro Fahrt € 4,- inkl. Fahrrad – ein Preis, der als durchaus fair bezeichnet werden kann. Wir weisen weiters darauf hin, dass für Radfahrer zusätzliche Transportgondeln installiert worden sind und  permanent in den Ausbau und in die Entflechtung der Strecken investiert wird.

Zusätzlich wurde mit der Monatskarte – die mit einem Preis von € 72,- angesetzt wurde – eine sehr attraktive Alternative zum Tagespreis geschaffen.

Wenn man hier nur 4 x / Monat auf den Schöckl fährt (durchschnittlich 8 x / Tag herunterfährt) zahlt man pro Fahrt schon nur mehr € 2,25!



Es liegt uns fern, unsere Gäste mit höheren Preisen über Gebühr zu strapazieren – im Gegenteil: es ist uns ein besonderes Anliegen, den Berg sanft zu entwickeln und ihn für viele Zielgruppen zugänglich zu machen.





Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Schöckl Seilbahn GmbH

...und um jetzt mal alle ruhig zu halten, die jetzt klarerweise sagen werden: "Wo bitte ist streckentechnisch etwas passiert?"... alleine die behördlichen Dinge um Strecken offiziell zu machen, Kosten schon Geld. Ich hoffe ebenfalls, dass wir bald mit baulichen Geschichten loslegen können  :Wink: 

Cheers, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

Der Mankra ist da also schon auf dem richtigen Dampfer gewesen... @ Hopfe: du erreichst mich persönlich unter info a-t the-gap dot at, bin für sinnvolle Anregungen oder Kritik zu haben... see you!

----------


## klamsi

Naja,

wenn demnächst alles offiziell wird und man den Sport dann legal ohne Polizei (wie erzählt) ausüben kann sicher ok. 
Aber obs den Preisen von vergleichbaren Angeboten entspricht...?  :Embarrassment: 

 :Tongue:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Geht man davon aus, dass ca. 8 Fahrten / Tag mit der Seilbahn in Anspruch genommen werden, so macht dies pro Fahrt € 4,- inkl. Fahrrad – ein Preis, der als durchaus fair bezeichnet werden kann. Wir weisen weiters darauf hin, dass für Radfahrer zusätzliche Transportgondeln installiert worden sind und  permanent in den Ausbau und in die Entflechtung der Strecken investiert wird.
> 
> Cheers, Gö!


gut, das mit dem Streckenumbau lassen wir amal. Ich finde aber, das eine Lastengondel, welche ca. 15minütig(wie wie auch immer) fährt und maximal. 4-5 Bike transportiert, nicht adäquat ist. Indem Fall wäre es sinnvoll, wenn das jetzt wirklich offiziell wird, eine bessere Transportlösung zu schaffen. Ich weiß schon, die alten Hacken, die es früher gegeben hat  usw. Andere Liftbetreiber schaffens auch, eine stabile Halterung zu machen. Insofern sind die Argumente, nicht wirklich tragbar.
Nehmen hald nur nicht an, daß die Herren von der Schöckl Seilbahn, solche Dinge in Betracht ziehen?

p.s. vielleicht bin ich ein fauler Hund, aber 8 Fahrten/Tag scheint mir als angenommener Durchschnitt etwas viel...

----------


## mankra

Knapp die Hälfte, die ein Fedi an einem Tag schaffte  :Wink:

----------


## dergö!

Prinzipiell war die Monatskarte immer verdammt günstig, jetzt ist´s sagen wir mal im Rahmen. Die Saisonkarte hat noch nie Sinn gemacht, weil man ab und zu auch ein, zwei, drei Wochen Pausen zwischen den Monatskarten hat und damit die Monatskarte die güstigere Lösung war (...die Saisonkarte über 6 Monate hat 5 Monate gekostet...). Die € 32 sind für mich zu hoch, auf der anderen Seite hat von Februar bis Mai nix anderes offen und da werden sicher auch Leute den Preis zahlen, weil sie eben fahren wollen. Auf der anderen Seite heißt eine Fahrt mit der Gondel 650 Höhenmeter Downhill, dass ist auch wieder ok. Und zu den Strecken muss ich sagen, dass mir die natürlichen Trails am Schöckl schon schwer ans Herz gewachsen sind und das für mich auch eine eigene Qualität bietet. Auf der anderen Seite machen klassische FR-Strecken wie in Bikeparks auch irrsinnig Spaß! Die Abwechslung macht´s aus, und wir im Süden können nach wie vor verdammt froh sein, dass wir den Schöckl haben... und die meisten Wanderer akzeptieren uns ja auch schon, vor 15 Jahren war das noch deutlich derber...was ich damit sagen will: Es wird scho werden  :Wink:

----------


## chrizelot

> p.s. vielleicht bin ich ein fauler Hund, aber 8 Fahrten/Tag scheint mir als angenommener Durchschnitt etwas viel...


Am Semmering sinds meistens um die 15 Fahrten...kommt dann auf den Schöckel ganz gut hin mit 8 (mehr Höhenunterschied). Aber: Will ja net immer den ganzen Tag fahren. 

Ich hoffe schon, dass sie die Tageskarte noch ein wenig nachbessern, sonst bleiben ihnen während der Bikeparksaison ja wieder die Kunden weg. 

Oder zumindest ein Halbtagskarte zwischen 16-22 Euro oder sowas. Wäre eine Anregung wert.

----------


## dergö!

...und am Biketransport wird´s sicher nicht scheitern... dass sollte flott gehen, sofern mal die Strecken fixiert sind...

----------


## pazi

THX an GÖ für den Einsatz!
Hoffentlich gibt es heuer noch offizielle Strecken.
--> Dafür drücke ich natürlich ganz fest die Daumen.

----------


## mankra

> (...die Saisonkarte über 6 Monate hat 5 Monate gekostet...).


Dazu kommt, daß eine Monatskarte, Freitags/Sa. gekauft, 5 Wochenenden abdeckt, d.h. man kommt um den Preis auf 25 Wochenenden vs. 26 bei der Halbjahreskarte.
War also nie rentabel.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Das mit dem Lifttransport klingt positiv. Wenn das ganze wirklich offiziell wird, werden auch vielleicht mehr Fahrer kommen. Dann wirds mit 2 Lastengondeln eng.
Ich fahre quasi ausschließlich halbtags, weil ich 15min am Schöckl hab.
Fahr ein paar mal und verkrümel mich wieder, speziell wenns jetzt dann warm wird.
Kenn viele, die das natürlich genauso machen....
Insofern wäre eine Halbtagsskarte keine blöde Idee...

----------


## JaWa

War heut am Schöckl und hab mit den Liftlern gesprochen....
Bzgl. Streckenbau konnten sie mir nichts sagen ausser, dass eine Dame (Grundstücksbesitzerin) sich massivst streubt!!!!
Aber Gö wird das schon machen....

Bzgl. Biketransport siehts so aus: einfach Hacken an die Gondel schweissen oder so ist nicht, weill dann jede Gondel an der so ein Hacken montiert ist vom TÜV genehmigt werden muss!!!! Man stelle sich vor es würde Hacken einfach so drangeschweisst und irgendwann auf dem Weg zur Bergstation verabschiedet sich der Hacken inkl. Bike... Zwecks Bike und evtl. Wanderer die sich auf der Lift-Trasse aufhalten schauts dann net so fein aus.... Das muss alles Massiv und sicher sein....
Ein Liftler hat mir gesagt, das vorerst mal MINDESTENS 2 zusätzliche Lastengondeln geplant sind.... das wäre die günstigste Lösung und mal ein Anfang! Wenn der Bedarf groß ist, werden sicher noch weitere angehängt werden können... Aber das wird man mit der Zeit sehen...
Ein anderer Lösungsansatz wäre (habs mir während der Bergfahr angesehen) dass bei jeder 2ten Gondel eine Sitzreihe entfernt werden würde (wie am Semmering) oder gar beide (wie in Wagrain) aber dann hat man leider wieder das Problem, dass wenn es Nass und dreckig is, die Gondeln bald ausschauen wie Schwein!!! Net so die saubere Lösung....

Finde das mit MINDESTENS 2 zusätzlichen Lastengondeln zumindest schon mal einen guten Anfang!

----------


## huidiwui

Tjo mich persönlich hat die Schöckl Posse zum Kauf einer Gravity Card motiviert, werde mich im Herbst eventuell auf satte Preise und hoffentlich auf ein zwei Strecken freuen können.

Nix gegen die, die sich da stark dafür machen, aber mir kommts wieder vor als ob das ne typisch österreichische Lösung wird: 
- Mehr zahlen
- Keine Veränderung der Situation
- Jeder ist unzufrieden

Updates werden meinerseits trotzdem gern gelesen...  :Smile:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Tjo mich persönlich hat die Schöckl Posse zum Kauf einer Gravity Card motiviert, werde mich im Herbst eventuell auf satte Preise und hoffentlich auf ein zwei Strecken freuen können.
> 
> Nix gegen die, die sich da stark dafür machen, aber mir kommts wieder vor als ob das ne typisch österreichische Lösung wird: 
> - Mehr zahlen
> - Keine Veränderung der Situation
> - Jeder ist unzufrieden
> 
> Updates werden meinerseits trotzdem gern gelesen...


Ich finde du hast vollkommen recht.

Ausser vielen Ankündigungen scheint sich ja an der tatsächlichen Situation nicht viel ins positive verändert zu haben. Mich persönlich betriffts ja nicht mehr so stark, aber als früherer Grazer find ich es ewig schade dass sich nichts verbessert.

 Hoffentlich wird das wirklich mal was. Meiner Meinung nach hätte man noch nicht über "ungelegte Eier" reden sollen, und wenn ja, dann hätte man die damit informierte Öffentlichkeit für Meinungsmache und Lobbying verwenden werden sollen.

Ich wünsch dem Gö viel Glück!!!- rosig scheints ja nicht auszusehen... Hoffentlich wirds was - dran bleiben!

----------


## dergö!

Nennt´s mich ab sofort Pyff... :Wink:  mir macht´s definitiv keinen Spaß, dass ich seit letztem Sommer keine nennenswert anderen Infos zu erzählen hab... positiv ist zumindest, dass wir im oberen Teil mehr oder weniger Narrenfreiheit haben, was heißen soll: Secret wird klappen, diverse Varianten ebenfalls. Probleme mit Grundstücksbesitzern gibt´s im unteren Teil, die sollten hoffentlich bald mal gelöst sein. Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist die Sache, dass die Grundstücksbesitzer unten sich nicht auf ein bis zwei Strecken für uns einlassen - dann dann wären ja die ganzen Probleme gelöst: Leute die dennoch auf den Wanderwegen unterwegs sind könnte man auf das bestehende Streckenangebot verweisen, zwischen Bikern und Wanderern gäb´s keine Probleme mehr usw... aber ja, wir sind in Ö, wir schimpfen gern, wie sehen viel zu vieles negativ (ich selbst, wir alle hier...) und alles dauert etwas länger als anderswo... irgendwann wird´s hoffentlich so weit sein, was wir aber nicht vergessen dürfen: Der Schöckel ist und war immer ein genialer Berg, dass erste mal mit der Seilbahn wurde ich samt Bike 94 mitgenommen (gegen eine Kiste Bier für die Liftleute zu Weihnachten) und seitdem profitieren wir alle von den Möglichkeiten... also, see you on the mountain, Gö!

----------


## 9chrisking9

hab jetzt die posts net alle glesen und hoff es hat no niemand postet....viel gutes dabei, und hoff das sich bald da was tun wird ....eins möcht i aba no bzgl. den preisen hinzufügen: 

kohle werdens mit den preiserhöhungen hauptsächlich durch uns einnehmen....welcher normale mensch (wanderer, ana der obn a bier trinken will, aussicht genießen will...), braucht a tageskarte (oder monatskarte)???? -->niemand von denen muss raufrunterraufrunterrauf, die kaufen si a tal und maximal a tal und bergfahrt. 

sprich die, die eine tageskarte (monatskarte) benötigen sind eh nur dhler.... (max. a paragleiter aba der fahrt a nur einmal rauf) aaalso sollten sie für die haupteinnahmequelle auch was streckenmäßiges springen lassen  :Cool:

----------


## Lordz

> hab jetzt die posts net alle glesen und hoff es hat no niemand postet....viel gutes dabei, und hoff das sich bald da was tun wird ....eins möcht i aba no bzgl. den preisen hinzufügen: 
> 
> kohle werdens mit den preiserhöhungen hauptsächlich durch uns einnehmen....welcher normale mensch (wanderer, ana der obn a bier trinken will, aussicht genießen will...), braucht a tageskarte (oder monatskarte)???? -->niemand von denen muss raufrunterraufrunterrauf, die kaufen si a tal und maximal a tal und bergfahrt. 
> 
> sprich die, die eine tageskarte (monatskarte) benötigen sind eh nur dhler.... (max. a paragleiter aba der fahrt a nur einmal rauf) aaalso sollten sie für die haupteinnahmequelle auch was streckenmäßiges springen lassen


du glaubst ja garnet wie viele pensionisten Saisonkarten haben =) ( Mei dady inklusive )

----------


## JaWa

@ lordz: der is a jeden Tag obn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Killuha

> @ lordz: der is a jeden Tag obn


Gibt sicher kan schöneren Platz um a Bier zu trinken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lordz

Haha , jo aber respekt hab i scho da jeden tag mit die 2 hund auffikrallen bei jedem wetter is scho recht gut mit seine 60 ...

----------


## norco...

hey hey darauf habe ich schon lange gewartet ...... leider habe ich kaum möglichkeiten zum schöckel zu gelangen da ich erst 15 bin . könnte mir jemand tipps geben ? oder hat eine mitfahrgelegenheit für mich ? würde mich sehr freuen...

----------


## klamsi

> hey hey darauf habe ich schon lange gewartet ...... leider habe ich kaum möglichkeiten zum schöckel zu gelangen da ich erst 15 bin . könnte mir jemand tipps geben ? oder hat eine mitfahrgelegenheit für mich ? würde mich sehr freuen...


hab mal gehört dass man mit dem Bus mitgenommen wird.  :Smile:

----------


## norco...

hey ich suche einige möglichkeiten zum schöckel zu gelangen .... da ich erst 15 bin ... ich würde mich über eien mitfahr gelegenheit sehr freune .... lg linus molitschnig

----------


## norco...

ja das weis ich auch bereits nur meistens fahren solche uralten 50 jahre alten busse wo man das bike nicht rein bekommt ... das is das problem aber danke klamsi !!^^ 
wie kommst du immer hinauf ???

----------


## trixmike

Na die Preise für die Tageskarten sind ja schon etwas heftig, vorher hat die Monatskarte 46€ gekostet und jetzt kostet die Tageskarte 32€. Da wurde um 5€ pro Tag aufgebessert, leider wird diese Erhöhung auch voll auf die Halbtageskarte ( ab 13:00 Uhr ) weiter gegeben., die kostet jetzt statt 17€  22,50€.

Dank aber auch von meiner Seite an den GÖ für seinen Einsatz für unseren Sport ( Schöckl, Lechwald ). Wenn alle Seiten etwas toleranter werden, müssen unsere Kinder in der Zukunft vieleicht doch nicht vor irgend einem Elektrogerät dahin degenerieren.

LG

----------


## LuzziFER

> hey hey darauf habe ich schon lange gewartet ...... leider habe ich kaum möglichkeiten zum schöckel zu gelangen da ich erst 15 bin . könnte mir jemand tipps geben ? oder hat eine mitfahrgelegenheit für mich ? würde mich sehr freuen...


 wo in graz würdest du denn zusteigen?

----------


## norco...

in mariatrost...(:

----------


## JaWa

Also als erstes: GÖ! I will da net reinpfuschen... 
....aber hier eine neue Info vom Trail Area Projekt.

Das ganze is noch vollkommen inoffiziell, ich weiss es selbst nur von den Liftlern!!! Also keine Hezjagden auf irgendwen, wenns net stimmen sollte!!!

Angeblich wurde jetzt alle Grundstücksbesitzer überzeugt (wie auch immer  :Wink: )! Ergo: die (glaub ich halt) größte Hürde in diesem Projekt wurde überwunden!
Wenns wirklich wahr ist... DANKE GÖ!!!!!

Hab beim Betriebleiter der Liftler mal das Thema Gravity Card angesprochen.... Keine Ahnung welche Auflagen es dafür gibt, aber wenn da was offizielles kommt is die Gravity Card für Schöckl essentiell!!! Sonst fahren alle Grazer die eine Gravity Card haben erst immer nach Maribor oder am Semmering ung nur in der Offseason am Schöckl.... Aber ich denke dass Gö sich damit eh auch schon auseinander gesetzt haben wird.

----------


## trixmike

Hallo allerseit´s
Da wurde ja schon länger nichts mehr geschrieben, deshalb meine Anfrage, gibt´s schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten von unserem Hausberg?
Wurde schon irgend etwas begonnen :Confused: ?

LG

----------


## huidiwui

haaaaaa haaaaaaaaa (á la simpsons)

obwohl ehrlicherweise... war ich schon seit märz nicht mehr oben...

----------


## trixmike

Moin, moin!

War am letzten Freitag wiedermal oben und habe mit einem der Wirtsleute gesprochen. Welch Überraschung :EEK!:  es haben noch immer nicht alle Grundbesitzer unterschrieben :Mad: , daß heißt die Eröffnung unserer DH-Strecke wird sich wohl wieder um ein Jahr verschieben. Schön langsam habe ich das ungute Gefühl, daß ich das nicht mehr erleben werde :Frown: , bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste.

Gruß

----------


## P0RN0STUNTMAN

Könnens die Preise dann nochmal anheben  :EEK!:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

@ GÖ: gibts dazu Infos aus erster Hand? Wann wird eröffnet?

----------


## dergö!

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich ein paar Infos auf FB gepostet:
Streckennews: Wir haben nach wie vor Probleme mit 3 Grundbesitzern im unteren Streckenabschnitt, hoffentlich löst sich das Problem demnächst, es schaut gar nicht so schlecht aus... folgendes wird es dann geben:
1) Fix ist die permanente Downhillstrecke, die wird teilweise vereinfacht und überarbeitet: Ein paar Anleger und Jumps zwecks Abwechslung hier und da...
2) Und wir bekommen eine Medium-Strecke, und zwar wird das größtenteils die Secret werden, teilweise leicht geänderte Streckenabschnitte damit weniger Asphalt drin ist bzw. die Mautstraßenquerung übersichtlicher wird... da geht´s vor allem darum, den Kurs flowiger zu gestalten, auch hier werden Anleger und Sprünge eingebaut, Schrägfahrten entschärft usw... unterm Strich wird´s dennoch ein größtenteils natürlicher Kurs bleiben, keine klassische Bikepark-Strecke.

Der Clou an der Sache ist, dass beide Strecken im unteren Drittel zusammenkommen und die Wiese wo Teile des 4X von der EM noch stehen ein großer Zielbereich wird.

Sollten sich die Grundbesitzer weiter querlegen, werden oben zwar beide Teile offiziell, die permanenten Strecken werden aber wieder in der Kehre der Schöcklstraße enden (wie bei der alten permanenten)... das würde für die Grundbesitzer bedeuten, dass sie weiterhin mit den vorhandenen Problemen zu kämpfen hätten, ich hoffe mal, die werden doch vernünftig und stimmen den Plänen zu...

See you, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

...und: alle, die Lust haben, sich am Streckenbau zu beteiligen - schickt mir bitte ein Mail an die Adresse in der Signatur (...sofern ihr das noch nicht gemacht habt ; ) 

Cheers, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

Zur Info:
The Gap Mountainbiking
Trail Area Schöckl-News:
Also: Wir hatten gestern eine Streckenbegehung mit dem Naturschutz...und zwar auf der Secret. Die Sache ist positiv verlaufen, die Secret wird neben dem DH eine offizielle Strecke, teilweise wird die Strecke etwas verlegt. Dabei geht´s vor allem darum, dass wir die Mautstraße nicht mehr fahren müssen sondern nur noch queren...

Fix ist also auf den oberen 2 Drittel des Berges: Downhillstrecke (adaptiert und ausgebessert, teilw. neue Passagen), Secret ( - mehr Gelände, weniger Maut/Forststraße, mehr Flow, Anleger und Jumps), Bikepark-Part zum ehemaligen Ende der offiziellen Strecke (...der Bereich ist nach wie vor genehmigt, weil die Parts genial zu fahren sind, werden wir die weiter nutzen können)

Wie gesagt warten wir nach wie vor auf eine Entscheidung bezüglich der 3 Grundbesitzer im unteren Bereich - bleiben die stur, werden die offiziellen Strecken in der Kehre der Landesstraße enden. Lenken die ein, treffen DH und Secret im unteren Bereich des 21ers zusammen und es geht auf einer gemeinsamen Line in den Zielbereich (...es versteht sich von selbst, dass alle, die dann noch am 21er unten unterwegs sind und über den besagten Grund fahren, ihre Lifttickets verlieren - Kanalisierung!). Dabei gibt´s einen Zielbereich wo jetzt noch die Hügel vom EM-4X stehen. Dort kommen große Anleger und Tables hin... als Argument für die Bauern, uns so fahren zu lassen ist auch die Einführung eines Leitsystems, dass heißt, dass dann Lifttickets eingezogen werden, sollte jemand nach wie vor auf Strecken abseits der hier beschriebenen unterwegs (...und der Alpentour Steiermark) sein...

Alleine die Varianten auf der Secret die ich gestern gesehen habe machen irrsinnige Lust, klappt die Sache mit Ziebereich usw. sind wir im absoluten Graity-Eldorado! Aber: Sollten die Bauern nicht einlenken, ist der obere Bereich fix - und selbst das wird echt lässig!

----------


## mankra

Hört sich fein an. 
Glaubst Du, daß zum Saisonstart 12 alles geregelt ist?

----------


## hhacks

Wann gibts denn die erste Schaufelaction???
Noch dieses Jahr?
Das Wetter würd sich ja anbieten noch vor Weihnachten die gröbsten Dinge zu erledigen.

----------


## huidiwui

Sind derzeit eigentlich Leute am Schöckel mit den Bikes unterwegs?

Wenn ja, wie is es denn derzeit - nur Schnee wie auf der Webcam zu sehen, oder doch auch eisig darunter?

Wär cool wenn wer sagen kann wies derzeit oben so is, denn bei den Preisen heutzutage, muss man sich des schon 15 mal überlegen ob ma a Monatskarte löst  :Wink:

----------


## happy

war vor 2 wochen, is mördereisig, zumindest die ersten passagen oben, also wennst nicht zufällig spikes drauf hast würd ichs ned unbedingt empfehlen  :Wink:

----------


## trixmike

Hallo Gö!

Meine Schaufel zuckt schon ganz ungeduldig, gibt es schon Termine zum schaufeln?
Wäre super etwas beitragen zu können.

LG

----------


## ditt

> Hallo Gö!
> 
> Meine Schaufel zuckt schon ganz ungeduldig, gibt es schon Termine zum schaufeln?
> Wäre super etwas beitragen zu können.
> 
> LG


Könnte bitte mal wer eine Motorsäge mitnehmen und den verdammten Windbruch im oberen Teil der EM-Strecke rausschneiden. Ist eh nur ein Baum, aber der geht mir schon ziemlich auf den Sack. Selbst die Holzarbeiter waren bisher an dem Ding nicht interessiert. Der Rest der Strecke passt eigentlich recht gut.

----------


## zeromen

wär cool wenn der baum mal weg is!
gibts scon pläne wann,wer,wie,wo?

auch wenn unten noch nichts offiziel ist könnte man ja trotzdem die Permanente beginnen von oben herzurichten,dass es bei uns endlih wieder eine lange durchgehende rennstrecke gibt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


greets

----------


## zeromen

weiß wer wann im frühling die revision is???????????????????????

----------


## trixmike

Gibt es etwas neues von unserem Hausberg :Confused: ??? Habe gehört das der Gö Unterstützung vom Jürgen Pail bekommen hat und das ein Enduro-Rennen am Schöckel statt finden soll, über die neue Freeride Strecke. Das klingt ja sehr viel versprechend :Big Grin: .
Aber die Dame mit dem klingenden Nahmen einer uns vertrauten Biermarke legt sich anscheinend noch immer quer :Mad: . Vieleicht sollten wir einfach mehr dieser Biermarke trinken :Beer: , das sie das Geld für das durchfahren ihres Grundstückes nicht notwendig hat.

Das Angebot mit meiner Schaufel steht übrigends noch :Talk To Hand: .
Ski fahren is nicht mehr, schaufeln wäre angesagt!!!

Wie Ihr seht bin ich drauf gekommen wie man Smileys einfügt, das nächste mal lasse ich´s wieder!

Biker´s Gruß
( was auch immer dieser sein mag )

----------


## Hozl

hey guys! wie ist die situacion mit schockl strecken, kann man schon fahren? wies jemand wann sie den every-year servise bie der gondol machen? 
danke
blaž

----------


## dergö!

Graz, 9.3.2012
Trail Area Schöckl – Info

Hallo zusammen!

Wie ihr wisst arbeiten wir seit mehr als 2 Jahren daran, am Schöckl wieder ein offizielles Downhill- und Freerideangebot zu schaffen. Vorweg: Danke für eure Geduld, die Sache nimmt Formen an und jetzt ist sicher: Das Warten hat sich gelohnt.
Wie viele von euch wissen gibt es sehr viele Grundstücksbesitzer im Bereich der Trail Area und damit auch unterschiedliche Interessen, die wir unter einen Hut bekommen müssen. Geplant sind 2 Abfahrten, der bestehende Downhillkurs und ein mittelschwerer Kurs. Beide Strecken führen separat nach unten und laufen ab dem letzten Drittel auf einer Line in den Zielbereich, der direkt an der Talstation entstehen soll.
Neben dem Downhillkurs bekommen wir als ersten Schritt einen offiziellen mittelschweren Freeridekurs dazu – dabei wurde besonders darauf geachtet, dass wir damit eine breite Gruppe der Gravity-Gemeinde zufrieden stellen. Mittelschwer heißt: Der Kurs soll mit einem All Mountain-Bike Spaß machen und wird so angelegt, dass er auch mit Big Bikes richtig lustig ist.

Die geplanten Maßnahmen:
Downhillkurs: Unser Kurs gehört zu den schwierigsten weltweit – das freut die Profis, verschreckt aber auch so manchen Downhiller. Der DH-Kus wird vielseitiger, bekommt neue Anleger und Sprünge verpasst. Besonders schwere Stellen bekommen Chicken-Lines oder werden leicht verlegt, zusätzlich achten wir darauf, dass der Kurs auch alle Vorgaben eines Weltcuprennens erfüllt, um auch wieder Großveranstaltungen abhalten zu können. Mehr Abwechslung, Flow und Spaß ist die Devise.

Freeride/Singletrail: Diese Line wird im Bereich der jetzt inoffiziellen „Secret“-Strecke angelegt bzw. im Bereich dieser Line offiziell ins Tal führen. Dabei achten wir auch hier auf Vielseitigkeit, Flow und einfachere Linienführung, wobei wir besonderen Wert darauf legen, dass der Kurs auch für Profis über den Speed, Sprünge und diverse Passagen interessant bleibt. Aber: Wir werden auch darauf achten, dass diese Line mit neumodischen Allmountain- und Endurobikes Spaß macht! Außerdem wird die Strecke so verlegt, dass die Mautstraße nur noch gequert wird. So verlängert sich der Singletrail-Anteil gegenüber der inoffiziellen Variante erheblich, lange Asphaltstücke entfallen. Vor den jeweiligen Kreuzungen wird durch gezielte Linienführung Tempo heraus genommen, um Gefahrensituationen im Bereich der Straßenkreuzungen ausschließen zu können.
Sind beide Strecken fertig, können wir die Downhiller und Freerider hier kanalisieren – mit 2x 650 Höhenmeter ist für jede Menge Abwechslung gesorgt – wird das gut angenommen, folgt später mehr…
Natürlich bleiben die Grazer Bergland- und Alpentour-Bikerouten bestehen wie gehabt - das vielseitige Streckenangebot für alle Biker ist ein besonders wichtiger Punkt des neuen Streckenkonzepts!
Aktuell laufen nach wie vor Verhandlungen mit Grundbesitzern im unteren Bereich, dennoch beginnen wir jetzt mit dem Bau der Streckenteile auf den oberen zwei Drittel des Berges. 
Mit diesem Konzept können wir in der direkten Umgebung zu Graz etwas schaffen, dass den gesamten Freeride- und Downhillsport in Österreich auf einen neuen Level hievt… ich hoffe, ihr freut euch auf die Trail Area genau so wie ich, viel Spaß beim Biken, Michi Gölles!

----------


## dergö!

Alle, die beim Bauen dabei sein wollen und mir noch kein Mail geschickt haben: info a-t the-gap dot at, wir legen ab sofort los...
Cheers, Gö!

----------


## mankra

Fein, fein.
Ist nun ein Termin fixiert, ab wann die beiden Strecken "eröffnet" werden?

----------


## dergö!

Hi Mankra!

Die Trail Area Schöckl wird fix ein offizielles Bike-Angebot, wir beginnen jetzt mit dem Bau, der Betrieb läuft nach wie vor wei gehabt und wann dann genau offizielle Eröffnung ist, werden wir sehen... 

...zusätzlich arbeiten Jürgen Pail und Bernd Kindermann an der Entwicklung einer österreichischen Enduro-Serie für den Verband, da soll noch diesen September ein Enduro-Rennen am Schöckl stattfinden...

Insgesamt ist das sicher ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber reden wir in zehn Jahren nochmal, bin neugierig ob dann schon die 6-jährigen über den Schöckl flitzen wie in Whistler - wäre natürlich meine Vision  :Wink: 

LG, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

...offizielle Tourenbike-Geschichten gab´s ja immer, jetzt wird auch die Gravity-Richtung wieder offiziell....das war gemeint  :Wink:

----------


## trixmike

Na also, gut Ding braucht eben Weile und zähe Hunde die nicht mehr los lassen ( Danke Gö ). Also wie schon in meinem Mail geschrieben hätte bereits diesen Mittwoch Zeit und Lust und Werkzeug.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Wie schauts aus - ist der Schöckl dabei oder wird der Schöckl bei der Gravity-Card dabei sein?

P.S.: wäre sicher ein Zuckerl...

----------


## chrizelot

Es werden gerade die Schaufeln ausgepackt, noch gibt es nicht viel mehr als ein paar Reifenspuren im Wald ;-)
Gravity Card Werbeslogan: European Leading Bikeparks.

Meinen Hausverstand würde es daher sehr wundern :-) Natürlich nur bezogen auf dieses Jahr.

----------


## noox

Hab auch gehört, dass es schon Qualitätsanforderungen an neuen Gravity-Card-Mitglieder gibt. Unter anderem Anzahl der Strecken.

----------


## georg

> Geplant sind 2 Abfahrten, der bestehende Downhillkurs und ein mittelschwerer Kurs.


 Übersetzung: Eine unfahrbare für Rennfahrer und andere Wahnsinnige und eine richtige Daunhillstrecke?  :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Mr Purple: 

Prächtig, fein gemacht! Vielen Dank!  :Way To Go:   :Smile:   :Way To Go:

----------


## ditt

> Übersetzung: Eine unfahrbare für Rennfahrer und andere Wahnsinnige und eine richtige Daunhillstrecke?


Jetzt lass mal die Kirche im Dorf, ich fahr dort regelmäßig mit meinem Enduro die Hardcore Linie runter und zähl zur Bikeopa Fraktion!

----------


## georg

Ist schon gut Hörr Kollege, wir Steirer sind ja hoarte Hund des hob i gonz vergessn. So Streckn wia de Permanente aufn Schöckl  foan mia vurm Friastick mitn Dreiradler vom Buam.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Wie viele Smileys muß man eigentlich setzen, damit sich keiner mehr angepisst fühlt?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## druelli

> Wie viele Smileys muß man eigentlich setzen, damit sich keiner mehr angepisst fühlt?


.....Eins  mehr geht immer............
Ich mach das mal für Dich.  :Smile: 

L.G.

Dany

----------


## Cube Downhill Biker

Hört sich nicht schlecht an...aber die Bauern wieder...Egal,ich geh mal hin und lass mich überraqschen wie es so ist. :Cool:

----------


## pippo999

Noch ein kleines Video der Secret, vor dem Umbau der Strecke durch den Bau der Trail Area

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e_IQOLs3Vg

----------


## fritzchris

Hallo

Sind die Trails eigentlich irgendwie markiert?
Ich würde nächstes Wochenende gerne mal hochfahren. Da ich aber noch nie am Schöckl gefahren bin stellt sich mir die frage ob ich die Trails überhaupt anfinde?

mfg Chris

----------


## mankra

> Noch ein kleines Video der Secret, vor dem Umbau der Strecke durch den Bau der Trail Area


Wird das die offiz. Strecke?
Irgendwie hab ich die Orientierung verloren, wenn man runter schaut, müßte ja auch recht weit rechts, ähnlich dem Puch-G Weg herauskommen. Muß man bei der offiz. Strecke auch nach Links länger rübertreten?

----------


## pippo999

Ja Teile der Strecke sollen offiziell werden Manfred. Strecke ist seit dem Wochenende auch schon etwas verlegt worden. 1ster Teil bis zur Mautstraße soll angeblich noch verlegt werden. Ab dem Stück, wo man das 2te mal auf die Mautstraße kommt wurde die Streckenführung schon verlegt, so das man nicht mehr auf den 21er kommt. Die Schrägfahrt danach bleibt und dann kommst nicht mal 100 Meter neben dem 21ger auf die Mautstraße, von dort musst daweil noch zurücktreten, vl wird da aber noch etwas direktes zur Gondel gebaut, genaueres weiß der Michi. lg

----------


## happy

wie komm ich vom seilbahnausstieg zum anfang von der secret strecke, ich kenn nur die normale, die hinterm haus startet?  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

so samstag sonntag mach ich mal 2 schöckel tage. mal sehen wen man da so antrifft

----------


## q_FTS_p

Wann is des Jahr Revision der Seilbahn?

----------


## willi

Die war vom  5.11. - 24.11 so weit ich weiß.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Die war vom  5.11. - 24.11 so weit ich weiß.


Dann werd ich mich mal da hin bewegen...hab schon DH-Entzugserscheinungen...
Du wirst ja nicht mit können, oder? Schnell mal das Bergamont aufbauen magst ned, ha?

----------


## willi

> Dann werd ich mich mal da hin bewegen...hab schon DH-Entzugserscheinungen...
> Du wirst ja nicht mit können, oder? Schnell mal das Bergamont aufbauen magst ned, ha?


Na, geht leider nicht. :Frown:  Ist schon alles für den Verkauf vorbereitet. :Smile: 

Hoffentlich gehts sich mit dem Gambler aus, zumindest bis Maribor wieder aufmacht.

----------


## dergö!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/160900727294498/

...in dieser Gruppe findet ihr aktuelle News, Pläne usw...cheers, Gö  :Wink:

----------


## willi

Da ich nicht im "werwweißallesübermichwaskeineinterressiert" bin wollte ich mal wissen ob es die Infos auch so gibt.

----------


## ditt

> https://www.facebook.com/groups/160900727294498/
> 
> ...in dieser Gruppe findet ihr aktuelle News, Pläne usw...cheers, Gö


Deswegen werde ich mich dort sicher nicht registrieren !

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

ich finds auch etwas komisch das nur auf facebook zu posten, und wenn, dann sollte die gruppe offen sein, dass man als nicht registrierter auch nachschauen kann

----------


## mankra

Zwar Offtopic, aber trotzdem kurz:
Ich finds generell bedenklich, daß immer mehr Vereine und auch Firmen die eigene Website vernachlässigen und stattdessen ins Fratzenbuch verlegen.
Die ursprüngliche Gedanke des Internets, der dezentralen Datenverteilung wird durch FB unterwandert. Immer mehr Daten verlagen sich zu einem Unternehmen, welches offen mit der Datensammelung und deren kommerziellen Auswertung wirbt und man die Rechte an seinen Daten und Bildern dem Unternehmen übergibt......

Website mit OpenSource CMS, damit man selbst seine Daten in der Hand behält. Für Interressenten einen Newsletter.

----------


## maxxl

So habs mal von "werwweißallesübermichwaskeineinterressiert" kopiert und hier eingefügt.
-------------------------------

Hier die aktuelle Situation:
 rot: fr-singletrail
 schwarz: dh
 grün eingekreist: bereits überarbeitet und pipifein zu fahren...
 gelb: aktuell fahrbare Alternativen
... violett eingekreist: in Planung/Bau - nicht fahren!

 ...und ganz wichtig: bei der Alternativ-Ausfahrt (gelb) auf die Landesstraße könnt ihr bis zur 2ten Kette fahren, dann müsst ihr 10 m schieben!!! Der wird nur genutzt, bis das Northshore über die Lifttrasse ins Tal führt!



Trail Area Sch


copyright by TRAIL AREA SCHÖCKL bzw FACEBOOK   :Rolleyes:  :Laugh:

----------


## FLo33

OT continued: Danke Manfred, du sprichst mir aus der Seele!

@Gö: Ich finds auch etwas "komisch" dem Ganzen einen FB-ZWang aufzuerlegen. Warum postest die Infos nicht einfach hier genauso?

----------


## dergö!

...so schaut´s gerade aus:
https://vimeo.com/55361827

...und zwecks fb usw.: Wir haben vor mehr als 2 Jahren mit der Arbeit für dieses Projekt begonnen, konnten heuer im Frühjahr erstmals offiziell die Schaufel in die Hand nehmen. Grund dafür waren Probleme, über welche Grundstücke wir ins Tal kommen. Da ging es eigentlich genau um eine Person... derjenige hat allerdings alles gegeben, um das Projekt zu verhindern, hat auch hier alle Posts nach Schöckl-Infos durchgekemmt und mich z.B. persönlich auf User im Forum angesprochen: "Wer ist denn der Perkelino?...", der soll ihn angeblich hier beschimpft haben... deswegen FB, deswegen geschlossene Gruppe. Es ging darum, denn Gegnern der Sache keine Gegenargumente zuzuspielen bzw. Biker zu schützen... 

So nebenbei bekomme ich für die Infos nicht extra bezahlt, heuer hat einfach die Zeit nicht gereicht, alle Foren mit allen Infos zu versorgen...

Cheers, Gö!

----------


## FLo33

Ah, das erklärt einiges! So ist es auch verständlich und nachvollziehbar.

Umso besser, dass es trotzdem funktioniert hat. Weißt du eigentlich, was mit dem in der Bike-Bravo angekündigten Enduro-Rennen-Projekt rund um den Schöckl geworden ist? Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass auch der Bernd in die Richtung da was verkündet hatte...

Ciao, flo

----------


## dergö!

Da wird´s sicher etwas geben, das der Termin schon in den Kalender kam hatte eher was mit vorzeitiger Euphorie zu tun... jetzt möchte ich offiziell gar nichts versprechen, wenn ich aber sehe, was wir heuer an Strecken überarbeitet und neu gemacht haben bzw. wo wir baulich stehen dann steht der Eröffnung direkt nach der Frühjahrsrevision nichts mehr im Weg... 

Und das solle jetzt auch der Weg sein: 1) offiziell eröffnen 2) mit den genauen Infos was wie funzt diverse Veranstaltungen machen 3) ganzjährig einen Spaß haben  :Wink: 

Cheers, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

...wobei jetzt schon immer mehr Fahrer im Winter kommen und der Betrieb ganz normal läuft. Mit mittlerweile 4 Materialseilbahnen, zur Zeit ist´s wirklich flashig, wie schnell man wieder am Berg ist. Kommt man zu Talstaion bleibt kaum mehr Zeit zum verschnaufen  :Wink:

----------


## dergö!

Hi zusammen!

Anbei eine Karte mit den aktuellen Freeride- und DH-Varianten am Schöckl...

...schaut vorbei, viel Spaß  :Wink:

----------


## dergö!

Yipppiiiiie, Ferien, die Schöckl-Seilbahn und damit die Trail Area hat damit von Montag bis Sonntag 9 bis 18 Uhr geöffnet  :Smile: 

www.holding-graz.at/freizeit/...ebszeiten.html

Cheers, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

Hallo zusammen!

Wir kommen in die finale Bauphase am Grazer Hausberg - alle Biker aus der Gegend können sich Lifttickets erarbeiten, wenn ihr uns beim Bauen helft. Dafür gibt es pro Stunde € 7-9 in form von Liftkarten, morgen geht´s schon los. Falls ihr Lust habt bitte um ein kurzes Mail unter info a-t the-gap dot at bzw ruft mich an unter 0660/2204007...

GvGö!

----------


## dergö!

Aktuelle Infos:

Revision vom 4. November bis 1. Dezember, unten die aktuelle Karte, der bestehende Teil des DH-Kurs ist komplett neu geshaped...

Hier nochmal die gesammelten Infos:
Hallo zusammen!

Es gibt gute Neuigkeiten - das nächste Teilziel ist erreicht:
Der bestehende Downhillkurs ist komplett überarbeitet. Ihr findet jede Menge neue Anleger, verschiedene Linienvarianten und insgesamt deutlich mehr Flow auf dem EM-DH-Kurs von 2003! Passt bitte bei den ersten Runs auf und seht euch eure Lines genau an, ihr werdet im Detail viele kleine Verbesserungen entdecken... zuletzt haben wir noch das Teilsück vor der unteren Mautstraßenquerung überarbeitet, dort findet ihr ein paar neue Turns...

Gerade rechtzeitig, um euch vor der Herbstrevision (4. Nov - 1. Dez) noch eine Monatskarte zu holen

Damit sind aktuell folgende Strecken- und Varianten richtig lässig zu fahren:

1) Freeridekurs (Schwierigkeit mittel) von der Berg- bis zur Talstation
2) Downhillkurs (Schwierigkeit schwer) von der Berg- bis zur Landesstraßenkehre bzw. über den Freeridekurs bis zur Talstation
3) Bikeparkteil (Schwierigkeit mittel)
4) Nordabfahrt (leicht-mittel, Alpentour Steiermark) und ab der großen Wiese über die Freeride bis zur Talstation
5) Downhill-Start (erster Wald DH) und dann weiter zur Freeride (...dazu braucht ihr nur nach der ersten Lifttrassenquerung auf dem Forstweg bleiben und ca. 500m zur Freeridestrecke rollen (insgesamt mittel)

Wie geht´s weiter bzw. was fehlt noch?
Heuer kommt noch die Holzbrücke/Northshorequerung bei der 3er-Stütze. Wir biegen dann mit dem Freeridekurs auf die Lifttrasse, außerdem kommt dort von Osten der Anschlussteil des Downhillkurses (ähnlich wie bei der EM 03), dort laufen die beiden Lines zusammen und führen gemeinsam ins Ziel. Der Part wird noch heuer fertig gestellt.

Im Frühjahr 2014 folgt dann noch der Zielbereich: Der letzte Wald und die Wiese (mit dem Überresten des EM-4X-Kurses) bekommen wir 2014 offiziell, im Wald sind ja schon 2 Lines, die ihr jetzt schon nutzen könnt (...aus rechtlichen Gründen allerdings noch ohne Beschilderung).

Für alle, die sich am Berg noch nich auskennen gibt es Karten bei der Berg- und Talstation, außerdem werden euch Karten zum Mitnehmen auf Wunsch auch ausgedruckt - hier auch ein Danke an alle Seilbahnmitarbeiter, die geben wirklich alles, um uns zu helfen!

Cheers und viel Spaß, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

...wir eröffnen die Bikesaison 2014  :Wink:  Achtung - holt euch noch jetzt eine Monatskarte, vom 4. November bis vorraussichtlich 1. Dez. ist die Seilbahn wegen Revision geschlossen...

Cheers, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

...und weiter geht´s so:

----------


## FLo33

Oh yeah, da werden Erinnerungen wach!

Ich behaupte noch immer, wer den Steilhang auf der DH flüssig fahren kann, der kommt auf allen Strecken der Welt zurecht. Teilweise lässt es sich eh erahnen, wie steil es ist. War sicher der Mörderhacken! Gratuliere!

Steht die Beschilderung jetzt eigentlich schon? Als ich letztes Mal oben war, war nix zu sehen. Du hast ja bei unserem letzten kurzen Treffen in der Technikerstraße gmeint, dass du Metallschilder machst.

----------


## klana_radikala

muss i ma definitiv mal wieder anschaun des ganze, schaut wiedermal geil aus!

----------


## willi

Bin auch schon am überlegen ob ichs mir das Wochenende mal anschaue.

----------


## klana_radikala

des wochnend wird des bei mir nix, freitag steht schon schladming am programm und nur für 1 tag is ma da schöckl zweit weck, dh sonntag werd i wiedermoi sonst wo unterwegs sein

----------


## dergö!

@ flo: mit der offiziellen eröffnung gibt´s sicher auch eine beschilderung, hoff dass das leidige thema dann endlich durch ist. die fr ist total simpel zu finden, einmal am start kann man mittlerweile kaum mehr etwas falsch machen... und du solltest den berg eh ein bissl kennen, oder?

...und alle die sich schwer tun bekommen bei der talstation die karte ausgedruckt - also sollte auch das funktionieren...
ein paar appetithappen anbei - die jumppics sind vom bikepark-artigen teil der zur landesstraße führt  :Wink: 
cheers, gö!

----------


## FLo33

So isses, bei mir brauchst da keine Sorgen machen, ich verirr mich da nicht ;-) 

Ein Freund von mir hat letztens ein wenig gsucht. 


Super Sache auf alle Fälle!

----------


## dergö!

Wegen grober Holzarbeiten ist ab sofort für die nächsten drei Wochen der Freeride-Singletrail (mittelschwere Line) gesperrt. Am Trail wird im unteren Drittel gearbeitet, zusätzlich ist die Mautstraße gsperrt. Damit kann der Trail bis zur unteren Mautstraße genutzt werden wenn man eben nicht zur Talstation will...dafür ist die DH besser in Schuss denn je und auch der Bikeparkteil im Osten geht einwandfrei...

Cheers, Gö!

----------


## willi

Schad. Wollte Samstag rauf. Dann halt nächstes Jahr.
 Lg

----------


## da bigkahuna

Hi
Ich war schon länger nicht mehr auf der Freeride...
Ist der Bikeparkteil wennst von der freeride auf die untere Mautstrasse rauskommst und dann nach links fahrst am Steilhang vorbei  und dort rein wo voriges Jahr der provisorische Mittelteil war?
Danke
mfg
Gernot

----------


## dergö!

Hi!

Der Bikeparkteil ist der östlichste Trail - aktuell kannst du eben nur über die DH hinunter und bei der Mautsraßenkreuzung kannst du weiter auf der DH und über den Steilhang zur Landesstraße oder auf der Mautstr. 150,m ri Osten rollen und dann den Bikeparkteil runter zur Landesstraße... das ist der Holweg wo früher der große Baum quer drüber gelegen ist...

Der westliche Trail (rot auf der Karte) ist für alle, die zur Talstation wollen gesperrt, man kann nur die ersten Turns auf der Line bleiben und muss dann zum Downhillstart bei der Halterhütte...

Tourenbiker können den Trail bis hinunter zur unteren Mautstraße fahren, kommen von dort aber nicht mehr zur Talstation...

Ride on, Gö!

----------


## da bigkahuna

Danke, schau ich mir an.
 :Way To Go:

----------


## ND4SPD

War zwar (noch) nicht dort, ich finde das ganze super! 

Ich hoffe dass sich alle Nutzer richtig an die Regeln halten, damit das ganze wachsen kann und auch als Vorbild für andere Gegend in Ö dienen kann!!

Weiter so!!

----------


## ditt

Ein Danke an ALLE die mitgearbeitet haben und die EM-Strecke überarbeitet haben. Die Strecke ist jetzt zwar etwas weniger männlich, aber das passt schon so. Schön wäre gewesen den einen oder anderen Kicker einzubauen, der Kicker zum Beginn der Strecke ist jetzt wieder weg, warum? Weiters hätte ich noch 2 Anregungen:

- Bei der Querung der Lifttrasse im Mittelteil bitte auch eine Hinweis-Tafel "Kein Wanderweg" aufstellen, es kommen dort immer wieder einige Wanderer die Strecke hochgekrochen.
- Besonders im steilen Teil der Strecke wurde auf Wasserabkehren fast vollständig vergessen. Gerade dort wäre es sehr wichtig sonst schwemmt der nächste stärkere Regen die Strecke wieder ins Tal.

----------


## chrizelot

> ...und alle die sich schwer tun bekommen bei der talstation die karte ausgedruckt - also sollte auch das funktionieren...
> ein paar appetithappen anbei - die jumppics sind vom bikepark-artigen teil der zur landesstraße führt 
> cheers, gö!


Wenn mal jemand ein gutes Video hat von diesem Bikepark-Teil....bitte posten, ich suche noch immer den nötigen Speed für alle drei Sprünge, vielleicht kann ich mir ja eine gute Linie abschauen ;-)

----------


## dergö!

Hello!

@ Chrizelot: Gestern habe ich die Absprünge nochmal etwas verlängert...wobei ich schon mit einigen Jungs oben gefahren bin und es hauptsächlich an der Linie in den Kurven vor den Jumps liegt, dass es sich nicht ganz ausgeht: Schau dir den Rechtsanleger vor dem ersten Jump an, da kann man wunderbar über den Fels davor von außen in die Kurve fahren, damit hat man deutlich mehr Speed. Wenn man da übrigens die Landung schön trifft kann man die Wellen danach auch doubblen... und in der S-Passage vor dem letzten Jump: Innen, innen, Anleger außen, dann klappts  :Wink: 

@ ditt: Danke für die Blumen, den ersten Jump dürfen wir dort nicht stehen lassen weil am Almboden die Vorschriften andere sind...zwei Kurven weiter findest du gleich mal einen 5m-Jump... Kicker sind geplant, und zwar auf der alten 4X, den Bereich bekommen wir 2014 und da sind auch Baggerstunden budgetiert. Wenn du genügend Leute für einen Kicker zusammentrommelst, um einen Jump von Hand zu schaufeln melde dich bei mir unter der Mailadresse in der Signatur  :Wink:  Bezüglich Wasser brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, unsere Strecken haben die sommerlichen Starkregenfälle deutlich besser überstanden als alle Wanderwege...und Beschilderung wird spätestens wenn der Spot "offiziell" eröffnet ist vor Ort sein!

Remember: Revision vom 4. Nov.- 1. Dezember!

Cheers, Gö!

----------


## chrizelot

> Hello!
> 
> @es hauptsächlich an der Linie in den Kurven vor den Jumps liegt, dass es sich nicht ganz ausgeht: Schau dir den Rechtsanleger vor dem ersten Jump an, da kann man wunderbar über den Fels davor von außen in die Kurve fahren, damit hat man deutlich mehr Speed. Wenn man da übrigens die Landung schön trifft kann man die Wellen danach auch doubblen... und in der S-Passage vor dem letzten Jump: Innen, innen, Anleger außen, dann klappts


Danke, das werde ich beim nächsten Mal nochmal genau studierenen.

Die S-Passage ist so eine Sache....viele Wurzeln und enge radien..schau mir den linienvorschlag natürlich auch an...habs glaub ich eh so probiert, aber die letze kurve inkl. Anleger war mir meist zu spitzig und da ist dann so ein Wurzelstock ;-) 

Danke auch in diesem Forum fürs Verlängern ;-)

----------


## ahold

Hallo zusammen,sind die Holzarbeiten mittlerweile schon abgeschlossen und die Trails befahrbar? Überleg mir dem Schöckl dieses Wochenende einen Besuch abzustatten.greetzahold

----------


## dergö!

...am sonntag gibt´s so und so keine arbeiten, ich war seit dem beginn 3x fahren und hatte nie ein problem - es ging nur um jeweils 100m wo etwas reisig in der strecke lag, ein mal ein baum quer lag u.ä...man musste eben in dem bereich lediglich tempo rausnehmen, vorbeirollen...

----------


## dergö!

...new stuff...soon to ride  :Wink:

----------


## dergö!

ACHTUNG: Vom 4. November bis 1. Dezember hat die Seilbahn am Schöckl wegen Revision geschlossen! Klarerweise könnt ihr auch in der Zeit die Trails nutzen, Enduro-time hat auch etwas Gutes  :Wink: 

Cheers, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

Hello zusammen!

Hier seht ihr, wie´s am 15.12. am Berg genau ausgesehen hat...beste Bedingungen:

https://vimeo.com/82086722

...und es steht der Frühjahrsrevisions-Termin:
Vom 24.2. bis einschließlich 15.3. ist die Seilbahn geschlossen, die Strecken bleiben für Enduristen natürlich offen...

Cheers, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

Hallo zusammen!

Am Sonntag, dem 16.3. findet in St. Radegund bei Graz das Opening der Trail Area Schöckl statt.

Graz war immer schon ein guter Boden für Mountainbiker: Mildes Klima, Singletrails seit Anfang der 90er, dazu die für uns lässige Topografie: Flach im Süden, hügelig im Osten und Westen, der Schöckl im Norden. Der Berg hat es in sich: Biketransport über 650 Höhenmeter ganzjährig von MO-SO und ein Downhillkurs, der schwerer nicht sein konnte... und genau das war das Problem: Sicher, ein paar der besten heimischen Downhiller freuten sich über die senkrechten Felspassagen, den meisten hat es allerdings die Nackenhaare aufgestellt, wenn sie nur im Gedanken beim Downhillkurs waren...

Was dürft ihr euch heute erwarten? In den letzten 3 Jahren haben wir alles gegeben, um die Bikestrecken vielseitig zu gestalten und Bike- und Wanderwege zu trennen. Der alte Downhillkurs wurde komplett überarbeitet, hat neue Linienvarianten und insgesamt deutlich mehr Flow verpasst bekommen. Nicht falsch verstehen, der Kurs ist nach wie vor einer der schwierigsten Downhillkurse weltweit, jeder, der diese Line sauber fahren kann darf ohne Übertreibung stolz auf sich sein...

Zusätzlich führt jetzt ein natürlicher Freeride-Singletrail von der Berg- bis zur Talstation. Die Line führt über deutlich flacheres Gelände als der Downhillkurs, macht irrsinnig Spaß und ist mit DH- und Endurobikes eine mittelschwere Strecke - perfekt geeignet um den Umgang mit Wurzeln und Steinen zu lernen.

Ab halber Höhe hat man auch die Möglichkeit, über einen weiteren mittelschweren Freeridetrail ins Tal zu kommen: Diese Line ist gerade im unteren Bereich nahe dran an klassischen Bikepark-Lines mit einer Kombination aus Anlegern und Jumps...

Die beschriebenen Lines existieren bereits und sind aktuell top geshaped, bis zum Opening folgt jetzt noch die Beschilderung und ein ganz besonderes Goodie, wenn die nächsten 2 Monate auch das Wetter mitspielt:

Ab heuer haben wir die große Wiese direkt im Ziel für die Trail Area bekommen, dort wird im Bereich des EM-4X-Kurses eine geschotterte Line mit Anlegern und Tables entstehen. Mit etwas Wetterglück wird auch der Bereich zum Opening schon freigegeben...

Außerdem wird es zum Opening und auch an jedem weiteren Sonntag im März und April einstündige The Gap-Coachings/Guidings geben: Wir werden jeweils um 10.30 und 12 Uhr mit maximal 8 Teilnehmern starten, technische Basics vermitteln und Tipps zur Linienwahl geben. Diese Coachings werden von der Schöcklseilbahn gesponsert, sind also für alle Teilnehmer frei... Anmeldungen (...mit kurzer Info zum eigenen Fahrkönnen und Bike zwecks homogener Gruppengestaltung) bitte an info a-t the-gap dot at!

Achtung: Aktuell hat die Seilbahn ganz normal geöffnet, vom 24.2.-einschl. 15.3. hat die Bahn Revision und ist geschlossen!

Vie Spaß mit den Strecken der Trail Area Schöckl, have a great ride, Gö!

----------


## noox

Thanks für die Infos. Hab's im Kalender und bei den Terminen eingetragen!

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Ellbogenschoner hätten nicht geschadet am Flyer , zwecks der vorbildwirkung warats...

----------


## ditt

Hallo!
Ich bin zum Wochenende ein paar mal den Downhillkurs hinunter gefahren. Es liegt im schattigen Wald und bei Flachpassagen noch unangenehm viel Schnee herum. Das Sulzschnee Driften bremst im oberen Bereich den Fahrflow etwas. Ab der Doku-Platten Passage ist es dann fast schneefrei und man kann Gas geben. Den Freeridekurs habe ich mir nicht angeschaut, dort muss man wegen der flachen Kursführung mit einigen Schiebepassagen rechnen. Für das Opening am 16.3 schauts wegen des warmen und sonnigen Wetters aber recht gut aus, denke ich. Zumindest der Downhillkurs sollte gut fahrbar sein.

----------


## Killuha

Bin heute in der früh am Berg vorbei gefahren. Schaut eigentlich ganz gut aus. Der Schnee ist ziemlich weit zurück gewichen. Kann nur bestätigen: Wenn das wetter so bleibt wird die Eröffnung am Sonntag super!  :Smile: 

Edit: www.bergfex.at/schoeckel/webcams/c6078/

----------


## FLo33

Ich bin am Sonntag mit dem Bike raufgefahren, musste aber im Bereich Göstinger Forsthaus umdrehen, zu viel Schnee, auch in der Sonne. Die Grenze war ziemlich hart, auf einmal Schnee am Weg, davor nichts! Ich denk aber, dass es ihn jetzt gut wegputzt.

----------


## willi

Fährt zufällig morgen Di wer auf den Schöckl?

----------


## EVILknievel

Sind die Strecken am Schöckl auch für Anfänger im Downhill biken fahrbar??

----------


## noox

Ich war am Samstag das aller erste Mal Schöckl. Muss sagen: War echt begeistert.

Die rote Freeride-Strecke ist eine richtig coole Old-School Strecke. Genau so wie's sein soll. Im Trockenem nicht extra schwierig. Wenn man aber schnell sein will, bleibt's immer spannend. Man muss auch immer schön vorausschauend fahren. 

Für Downhill-Anfänger nur bedingt geeignet (außer man hat schon Wurzel-Single-Trail-Erfahrung). Am Samstag war es sehr trocken, daher teils auch sehr "loose". Wenn es feucht wird, könnten einige Wurzeln und Steine richtig rutschig werden. Vor allem ein paar Schrägfahrten könnten dann herausfordernd werden. 


Die Downhill-Strecke bin ich einmal gefahren. Ist echt herausfordernd. Bis auf die erste Schlüsselstelle ist für mich alles gegangen, allerdings mit oft Stehenbleiben. Würd' mich mal reizen, mir das sauber zu erarbeiten. 


Was uns weniger gedaugt hat, waren die letzten Obstacles. Tables mit Dirt-Kicker kann man gerne als Alternative hinstellen, aber auf die Haupt-Line eines Old-School-Trails gehörten unserer Meinung nach einfacher zu springende Sprünge. Flachere Tables, mittelgroße Step-Up-Step-Down-Kombis, oder so Roller wie die zwei am Anfang, die man schön Doublen kann. Wir sind da zwar nicht extra lang rumgestanden, aber ich hab keinen gesehen, der die halbwegs vernünftig gesprungen ist. (Muss allerdings dazusagen, dass wir alle der 30 - 40 Jahre Liga angehörten  :Wink: )

----------


## EVILknievel

Danke für die Info  :Wink:  Ich werde einfach mein Glück versuchen und mir das ganze mal vor Ort anschauen.

----------


## willi

Dabei sehen die Tables seit dem Reshape auf den Fotos nicht so schlecht aus? Oder sind die gleich geblieben?

War am Die oben und die haben da echt keinen Spaß gemacht. Irgendwie zu klein und dafür zu steil beim Absprung und vorrallem landung.

----------


## mankra

Gö ist halt nicht nur DHler, sondern auch auf den Dirthügeln daheim  :Wink: 

Wahrscheinlich rechnet er auch damit, daß es mit der Zeit sowieso flacher wird.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es heuer auch paarmal zum Downhillen.....

----------


## noox

Ich hatte schon das Gefühl gehabt, dass ich den Sprung unter Kontrolle haben kann. Er ist ja gar net so lang. Allerdings war ich unfähig den Doppelanlieger davor schnell genug zu fahren und war daher anfangs zu kurz. Nikki wollte ihn wegen dem Wind nicht springen. Als dann noch der Hubschrauber kommen musste, haben wir den dann gar nimmer probiert. (Angeblich kopflastig gelandet und im Facebook meinte einer mit so einem Trikot, dass er sich den Oberschenkel am Schöckl gebrochen hat.)

Ich kenne natürlich die Umstände nicht (Geld, Platz, Zeit, ...). Aber wenn so ein Teil in der Haupt-Line steht, ist man eher gewillt auch irgendwie drüberzueiern.  Schön wär's wenn so ein Sprung als Alternative da steht aber in der Haupt-Line etwas, wo eher 30-60% sicher drüberkommen und nicht nur max. 10% (geschätzt). Was allerdings gut ist, dass 4 Kurven weiter oben auch schon ein Table mit einem steileren Absprung ist -  aber nicht so rund und insgesamt kleiner und mit flacher Landung - wo man also schon die Möglichkeit hat, sich da ranzutasten.

Aber möchte mich jetzt nicht auf das konzentrieren. Ich finde den Trail oben einfach nur genial. Da  habt's echt was richtig Feines in Graz. Das noch dazu fast das ganze Jahr fahrbar ist!

----------


## FLo33

Oberschenkel stimmt. Ansonsten ist der Bericht mal wieder ein Traum. Ich weiß aber nicht, aus welchem Schundblattl der stammt, hab ihn selber geschickt bekommen.

----------


## TomTurbo07

OT: Schaut aus als wäre der Artikel aus der Krone.

BTT: Da wünscht man doch gute Besserung!

Werd nach dem Wochenende hoffentlich mal was zum Schöckl aus der Sicht eines Anfängers schreiben können oder einen Unfallbericht  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

wir waren heute mal am schöckel unsre saison richtig einläuten und muss sagen: alles super fein zu fahren, optimal. bis auf eine etwas merkwürdige anliegerkombo durch die ich nie wirklich sauber durchgekommen bin im zielbereich auch alles super, tables gehen schön, haben einen guten shape und genügend airtime um mal was auszuprobieren.

----------


## willi

Ich komme beim unteren Table überhaupt nicht zusammen.

----------


## Sendo

Wir waren samstag am schöckl! wirklich super alles, die permanente ist auch in einem guten zustand, einzige die kickenden Sprünge im Ziel/Bikeparkteil sind komplett unnötig. Hier ist wohl noch ein reshape nötig! Da könnte man deutlich mehr drauß machen... 
Ansonsten perfekt.

----------


## FLo33

Hehehe, an den Sprüngen scheiden sich (wieder) einmal die Geister.

Die, die Dirtjumps gewohnt sind, haben ihre Freud, weils endlich einmal ordentlich Airtime und Luftstand haben. Der Rest verzweifelt. Genau die gleiche Problematik gab es im ersten Jahr der Eröffnung am Semmering mit dem großen Double im Ziel, dort wo jetzt der flache Table ist. Einigen, mir inkl., hat er extrem getaugt. Ein schöner Double, der auch mit dem DH-Bike gut zu springen war. Leider haben halt auch einige Wochenend-Piloten gemeint, sie müssen da drüber - ich hab 3 Hubschraubereinsätze wegen dem Double erlebt.

Jetzt hast als Betreiber ein Problem, einigen hast einen Gefallen getan, die freuen sich und du sorgst für spektakuläre Sprünge im Zielbereich, aber viele dämpfen sich aus, weil die Leute das nicht einschätzen können oder vom Parkfahren schon geschossen sind und einfach nicht konzentriert genug oder schon übermüdet sind. Das dürfte am Schöckl noch einmal mehr ins Gewicht fallen.

Jetzt hat der Gö, der auch sehr gut springen kann, ein Problem. Nimmt er denen, die es können, die Freude und bügelt er die Dinger nieder, damit nicht der Rest mault oder appelliert er an die Selbstverantwortung, stellt Schilder auf - Achtung Kicker, nur für Geübte - oder so ähnlich und lässt sie stehen. 

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt für zweiteres, weil ich generell gegen das grassierende Abgeben des Mitdenkens und der Eigenverantwortung bin.  :Exclaim: 

Selbsteinschätzung ist das Stichwort. Ich glaube zwar, das die Entwicklung der immer einfacher schnell zu fahrenden Bikes nicht gerade dazu beiträgt, dass man das lernt, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema. Komischerweise kommen aber die wenigsten auf die Idee, sich über das große Gap in Maribor zu lassen, zu kurz zu sein oder in die Landung zu detonieren, wie eine schwangere Elefantenkuh und dann zu maulen, wie schlecht der Drop sei.

Anybody?  :Question:

----------


## willi

Das habens am Semmerl gut gelöst. Am Table auf der Freeride nach dem letzten Drop(S&S) habens an steilen und an flachen Absprung

----------


## mankra

Der Unterschied zu den Gap´s in Maribor scheint zu sein, daß die großen Gaps außerhalb der Hauptspur stehen, in der Hauptspur nimmt man den 1er oder 2er mit und diese sind sehr einfach zu springen.

Kickende Dirt´s haben in einer DH Strecke nichts zu suchen. 
Abzweiger und Alternativ-Line natürlich OK.

----------


## noox

Ich sehe das genau wie da Mankra. Ich hab's eh oben auch schon geschrieben. Sowas gehört einfach nicht auf die Haupt-Line einer DH-Strecke. Wie auch schon gesagt, kenne ich zwar die Umstände nicht (Platz), aber so wie das da gebaut wurde, schaut's doch aus, dass da in der Breite schon mehr Platz wäre (Platz ist, ich meine, dass man den auch verwenden darf). Dann könnte man doch zwei Sprünge bzw. 2 Lines nebeneinander hinbauen. Einen Dirtkicker, und einen Table mit flacherem Absprung und vor allem flachere Landung. Dann können auch nicht so versierte Airtime genießen, sich steigern, Sicherheit bekommen und irgendwann dann auch gut genug für den großen mit viel Luftstand sein.

@Flo: Zwecks Selbsteinschätzung:
Bei mir war's so, dass ich auf den österreichischen DH-Strecken zu blöd war, springen zu lernen. Nicht mal 2 Wochen in Whistler und es war komplett anders. Ich hatte da ein Gefühl für die Luft bekommen. Gelernt, wie man reagieren muss, wenn was net 100% passt. Aber deswegen weil es da einfach 100erte Hupfer gibt, die einfach zu springen sind. Wennst einen Fehler machst, ist's a unsauber Landung, aber du landest nicht im Krankenhaus. 

In Österreich hatte ich immer wieder a ungutes Gefühl bei großen Sprüngen. Es gibt da viel zu wenig zumindest mittelgroße, aber einfach zu springende Sprünge. Letztes Jahr war ich einen halben Tag in Fiss und das Gefühl war wieder da! Meiner Meinung nach brauchts einfach genügend einfach zu springende - aber auch nicht zu kleine -  Sprünge, damit man einerseits ein Gefühl für die Luft bekommt und andererseits auch für die Selbsteinschätzung, was machbar ist und was nicht.

----------


## willi

Glaub auch das sich von der Breite her was machen lässt. So ungefähr halt:https://www.facebook.com/10938534242...type=3&theater

----------


## bern

Ich glaub schon dass man Sprünge so bauen kann damit jeder Spaß hat. Zum Beispiel ein langer Tisch mit 2 Absprüngen. 

Mir persönlich sind die Sprünge im Zielbereich egal, mittlerweile bin ich alt genug um daneben vorbeizufahren. Deswegen fahr ich nicht am Schöckl. Aber ich bin der Meinung dass man da mehr rausholen könnte. 

Wie auch immer, die Freeride ist richtig genial und lustig.

----------


## willi

Arg wie Markus Pekoll die DH Strecke fährt :EEK!: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

----------


## noox

> Glaub auch das sich von der Breite her was machen lässt. So ungefähr halt:https://www.facebook.com/10938534242...type=3&theater


Prinzipiell finde ich sowas auch sehr spannend. Allerdings würde das in diesem Fall nicht so viel bringen, weil der Table halt auch eine sehr steile Landung hat. D.h. du musst hier frontlastig landen, aber gleichzeitig die Landung ziemlich genau treffen.

----------


## klana_radikala

ich finde dass man bei den steilen tables einfach beim ersten mal etwas vorsichtiger ran gehen sollte um mal ein gefühl dafür zu bekommen und sich einfach ran tasten bis man die geschichte unter kontrolle hat. ich bin auch nie dirt, bmx oder sont was mit steilen rampen gefahren und war noch dazu das 1.x richtig auf meinem intense unterwegs.

ist meiner meinung nach, wie eigentlich alles in unserem sport, eine frage der übung

----------


## noox

Hier eine Helmkamera-Fahrt auf der Freeride vom vorletzten Samstag:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnjgUhcWBOs

Sind etwas viele Stops drinnen und die Linienwahl auch häufig nicht so optimal. Aber war ja auch erst der 2. Tag am Bike bzw. der erste am DH-Bike - und der erste am Schöckl. 

Mir hat die Strecke aber extrem gedaugt. Hoffentlich gibt's auch in anderen Parks wieder mal solche Strecken.

----------


## mankra

Schaut lustig aus.Ich glaub, ich muß heuer meinen DHler entrosten.....

----------


## Killuha

Mich freuts extrem, dass die ganze Geschichte so positv aufgenommen wurde. 

Nächstes Ziel wäre dann wohl Gravity Card - Wobei ich mir eine Anfänger-Strecke auf dem Berg (was ja Grundvoraussetzung ist soweit ich weiß) nur mit viel Arbeitsaufwand und Bauzeit vorstellen kann....

----------


## TomTurbo07

Nun mal aus der Sicht eines Anfängers:

Erstmal danke an Gö und Patrizia für das tolle Coaching am Sonntag! Sie haben die Basics sehr gut und verständlich erklärt!

Zum Freeride Trail:

Die Strecke hat mir sehr gut gfallen! War im oberen Teil abschnittsweise fast zu viel fürs erste Mal, aber hat echt Spaß gemacht. Unten wird's dann ja etwas schneller und ich find den neuen Zielbereich super, vor allem die Anleger. Da ham sich die Leut schon ordentlich was angetan.

Fazit: Der Schöckl hat mich auf jeden Fall nicht zum letzten Mal gesehen und hoffentlich melden sich auch die Leute ausm Forum mal, damit man mal zusammen fahren gehen kann! Würd mich freuen!

Bis dahin

----------


## KeeWe

Ah, schön von jemanden zu hören der anscheinend auch zum ersten Mal dort war. Ich bin am 27.4 beim Coaching dabei und auch zum ersten Mal am Schöckl. Bin schon sehr gespannt wies wird, auf den Videos ist die Strecke bzw. das Gefälle stellenweise recht schwer einzuschätzen. Bei noox' letztem Video sind mir schon ein paar Stellen aufgefallen die ziemlich happig ausschauen  :Big Grin: 
Kannst den Schwieirigkeitsgrad mit irgendwas in Graz vergleichen, TomTurbo07? Dürrgraben DH Track war mir bis jetzt zu heikel...

----------


## TomTurbo07

War auch das erste Mal richtig mitm DH-Bike unterwegs, aber hab's mit "nur" 2 Abstiegen geschafft (war echt nix grobes). Wenn eh mitm Gö unterwegs bist, würd i mir keine Sorgen machen und mi eher drauf freuen, von jemand so erfahrenem Tipps zu bekommen. Teils sind schon heikle Passagen dabei, bei denen i mir gedacht hab "Wie zum Teufel soll i da nur runterkommen", aber mi hat das Rad und mein Mut doch sehr oft überrascht und es macht einfach irre Spaß da runter zu brettern!

Wie gesagt, war auch das erste mal auf einem richtigen Trail unterwegs und hab's geschafft. Also schaffst du das auch locker.

----------


## KeeWe

Danke für die Infos.  :Smile: Ja, bin schon gespannt... bin halt "nur" mit 160mm unterwegs, aber für die FR sollt das schon reichen. Zu wievielt ward ihr denn? Und wie schauts Niveautechnisch aus? Eher gemischt?Sorry fürs leichte OT^^

----------


## TomTurbo07

Wir waren zu viert und 2 Coaches und 2 von uns mit 200er Gabeln, also geht die Strecke sicher auch mit 160 gut  :Wink:  Bin selbst auch nie über 150mm Federweg gekommen. Vom Niveau her ist's oben etwas technischer. Laut dem Gö kommt der technisch schwierigste Teil nach der ersten Straßenquerung, aber nix unmögliches und unten raus wird's dann etwas "einfacher" aber auch schneller (weniger Wurzeln und Steine) und zum Schluss eben der neue Zielbereich.

----------


## noox

Für einen versierten Fahrer macht's mit dem Enduro sicher mindestens genau soviel Spaß wie mit dem Downhill-Bike. Für einen Anfänger vermittelt das Downhill-Bike vermutlich etwas mehr Sicherheit bzw. verzeiht etwas mehr. Mich hat's trotzdem nicht gestört mit dem Downhill-Bike unterwegs gewesen zu sein. Ein paar Steinpassagen sind schon dabei - und ich hab so leichte Laufräder am Enduro mit Tubeless, die ich da lieber schonen möchte  :Wink: 

Find's echt auch eine coole Strecke zum Lernen. Sicher muss man schon ein gewisses Niveau mitbringen, weil dort oder da gröbere Wurzeln, looses Zeugs oder Steine rumliegen. Umgekehrt bekommt man so halt auch ein Gefühl für sowas. Viele typische Anfänger-Strecken sind ja mehr so Verdichtete-Schotter-Autobahnen. Da kann man zwar Kurvenfahren lernen, aber richtiges Downhill-Biken nur bedingt  :Wink: 

Bin ich definitiv neidig, dass ihr da in Graz sowas habts  :Wink:

----------


## dergö!

Hi zusammen!

Ich habe mich eine Zeit lange zurück gehalten, jetzt einige Statements dazu:

Erstmal danke für´s Lob, freut mich wirklich, dass es euch gefällt am Grazer Hausberg! 

1) Das Ziel wurde ganz bewusst so gebaut gerade weil es sonst kein klassischen Bikepark-Strecken am Schöckl gibt - also Jumps und Anleger ohne Wurzeln und Steine. Es geht darum, so viele Leute wie möglich anzusprechen, Wurzeln und Steine haben wir auf 95% der Strecken!

2) Beim Opening selbst haben wir erst 2 Tage davor das ok für den Bagger bekommen und am Freitag begonnen - wir haben wider erwarten die Line durchbekommen, die Kicker waren noch nicht perfekt! Das lag daran, dass es sehr schwierig abzuschätzen war, um wie viel der Speed steigt wenn der Kurs schneller hart weden sollte. Es wurde schnell fest und so gingen die Tables weit - wobei ich jedem gratuliere, der sich Jumps anschaut bevor er einfach so drauflos zimmert und vielleicht im Nirwana landet... natürlich sich das Insider-Infos und das kann keiner von euch wissen!

3) Unter der WE hatten wir dann gleich noch zwei Tage den Bagger und alles fix und fertig gemacht, in shape gebracht usw...

4) Nach dem nächsten WE kam der Regen und für uns die erste Möglichkeit, die Shapes noch leicht zu verändern, das haben wir auch genutzt...schneller geht es nicht, weil durch den staubigen Boden vorher nichts zu machen war!

Zum Thema kickende Jumps:

- Zeigt mir bitte eine einzige steile Landung, es würde mich extrem wundern, würde euch das gelingen  :Wink: 
- auch die Absprunge sind alles andere als steil und haben aber schon gar nix mit Dirt zu tun!

Das die Sprünge antauchen liegt an der Herangehensweise bzw. an falscher Technik, bin selbst lange beim Absprung des Tables gestanden um über die Sache wirklich zu 100% bescheid zu wissen. Vom Lift sieht man einen lässigen Table, die meisten (nicht so versierten Fahrer) kommen mit High Speed durch die letzten beiden Anleger, nehmen den kleinen Jump zum Speedcheck nach dem letzten Anleger, schauen in den Absprung und denken in etwa: "ui - Mauer!!!", gehen daraufhin in die Bremsen...so, was passiert: Gewicht zurück, Bike federt vorne ein, hinten aus und das Vorderrad bleibt beim Absprung unten, sollte der Hinterbau zusätzlich zu weich oder zu schnell sein schiebt der Hinterbau und alle kommen mit:"Ui, der kickt!". 

Würde man Tempo raus nehmen und langsam auf den Table zufahren passiert rein gar nichts. Wenn das klappt - Tempo erhöhen und ihr seid ohne Risiko drüber! Ich habe 13-Jährige gesehen, die noch kein Jahr fahren und den unteren Table sauber durchspringen...damit ist "zu groß" mal vom Tisch, auch der untere Table ist max. ein mittelgroßer Jump und genau so gebaut, dass wir ihn perfekt coachen können bzw. dass er sich optimal eignet, um Springen zu lernen und zu verstehen!



By the way - gerne genaueres im Rahmen eines Coachings, grüß euch, Gö!

----------


## willi

Hast natürlich  Recht, das wenn man den Table nicht schafft, es an der Technik liegt. Keine Frage. Manche tun sich halt leichter beim Springen.

Nur das ich mich als sagen wir mal "alter Sack" nicht mit einem 13Jährigen vergleichen kann ist auch klar. Wie ich 13 war bin ich BMX gefahren und die Doubles und andere Sachen die ich dort gesprungen bin(und auch meist sauber gelandet bin) würden mich heute erstmal zu Panikbremser und Kopfschütteln verleiten.
Ich hab damals einfach nicht so viel Angst gehabt und auch nicht darüber nachgedacht.
Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, damals haben wir deppen nicht mal einen Helm aufgehabt.

Aber erst mal Danke an all die Leute die dort so gute Trails gebaut haben. Macht wirklich Spaß :Smile:

----------


## FLo33

Ui, ich glaub ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte nicht, dass es sich um Dirtjumps handelt, sondern, dass jemand mit Erfahrung beim Dirten damit seine Freude hat, weils eben doch gut zu springende Sprünge sind.

Wie du schon schreibst, Gö, ohne Anschauen einen Sprung voll zu nehmen ist, gelinde gesagt, kühn (oder deppad).

Ich finde es super, was ihr auf die Beine gestellt habts!

----------


## klana_radikala

@dergö!:

ich will euch wirklich zu der vmtl besten location österreichs gratulieren, echt sau geil was ihr auf die füße gestellt habt! würde mir wünschen so etwas wie den schöckel würde es öfter geben in österreich!

der schöckl hat in mir schon öfters den wunsch geweckt nach graz zu ziehen. ist zwar momentan bei mir nicht ganz drinnen, aber ich befürchte auf kurz oder lang werdet ihr mich in graz öfter zu gesicht bekommen als euch lieb ist  :Wink:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> @dergö!:
> 
> ich will euch wirklich zu der vmtl besten location österreichs gratulieren, echt sau geil was ihr auf die füße gestellt habt! würde mir wünschen so etwas wie den schöckel würde es öfter geben in österreich!
> 
> der schöckl hat in mir schon öfters den wunsch geweckt nach graz zu ziehen. ist zwar momentan bei mir nicht ganz drinnen, aber ich befürchte auf kurz oder lang werdet ihr mich in graz öfter zu gesicht bekommen als euch lieb ist


Nein, bleib besser daheim!

----------


## klana_radikala

> Nein, bleib besser daheim!


Dann komm ich halt nach Salzburg!

----------


## JaWa

> @dergö!:
> 
> ich will euch wirklich zu der vmtl besten location österreichs gratulieren, echt sau geil was ihr auf die füße gestellt habt! würde mir wünschen so etwas wie den schöckel würde es öfter geben in österreich!
> 
> der schöckl hat in mir schon öfters den wunsch geweckt nach graz zu ziehen. ist zwar momentan bei mir nicht ganz drinnen, aber ich befürchte auf kurz oder lang werdet ihr mich in graz öfter zu gesicht bekommen als euch lieb ist


Yeah alda! mir geht gleich! bei mir is es nur mit Leogang so... is fett krass alda! hab mir überlegt meinen Job und mein Leben hinzushmeissen und nach Leogang zu ziehen, um dort krasser Hobby-Ratfahrer zu sein! yeah!

----------


## klana_radikala

> Yeah alda! mir geht gleich! bei mir is es nur mit Leogang so... is fett krass alda! hab mir überlegt meinen Job und mein Leben hinzushmeissen und nach Leogang zu ziehen, um dort krasser Hobby-Ratfahrer zu sein! yeah!


man muss prioritäten setzen jünge. und es gibt auch andere gründe nach graz zu ziehen als nur den schöckl, die ich hier jetzt aber nicht erörtern werde. ihr seit ja schon schlimmer als das ibc.

aber gut, von alpinecommencal typen hab ich nie was anderes erwartet. von euch hab ich bisher noch keinen kennen gelernt der sympathisch gewesen wäre.

man sieht sich auf dem track

----------


## JaWa

mal guggen... du bist sicher ultra-fast sodass man dich nicht sieht....

----------


## klana_radikala

würd ich nicht behaupten, ich hab einfach nur spaß am sport

mich wunderts nur dass die spezialisten die sich hier im forum immer groß machen sich noch nie bei mir vorgestellt  haben, bin schwer zu verfehlen

----------


## majo

ist ein trail aufm schöckl dabei der mit einem xc bike zu bewältigen ist? darf ruhig eine herausforderung werden :Wink: 
mein fahrkönnen würd ich fortgeschirtten+ einschätzen.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Eher nein. Irgendwie runter kommst du schon, aber spaßig wird's nicht.

----------


## majo

schau ma moi. vllt geht sichs in den osterferien aus, dann kommt vllt. ein kurzer bericht  :Smile:

----------


## noox

> ist ein trail aufm schöckl dabei der mit einem xc bike zu bewältigen ist? darf ruhig eine herausforderung werden
> mein fahrkönnen würd ich fortgeschirtten+ einschätzen.


Ehrlich gesagt bin ich schon lang nimmer auf einem XC-Bike gesessen. Aber ich denk ma, dass der Freeride-Trail sicher auch mit dem XC-Bike gut zum Fahren ist. Mit XC-Reifen bzw. je nach Fahrkönnen und Bremsen bist dann zwar vermutlich a Hinderniss  :Wink:  aber warum net...

Wennst Freeride/Enduro-Reifen aufziehst, die auch etwas weniger Luftdruck vertragen, dann stell ich's ma gar net so wild vor. A paar Wurzelschrägfahrten könnten, spannend sein - der Rest ist nicht extra herausfordernd find ich.

Aber vielleicht täusch ich mich. Ist jetzt schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich einen Trail, den ich normal immer mit dem Enduro/All-Mountain-Bike fahre, mit meinem Uralt XC-Bike mit V-Brakes und Semislicks gefahren bin. Ohne Scherz: In der ersten Kurve hätte ich einen Wanderer zusammengefahren, wenn der nicht auf die Seite gegangen wäre, weil ich komplett unterschätzt hatte, wie schlecht V-Brakes gehen und wie wenig Grip Semislicks haben ...  :Wink:   (Mir war's viel zu blöd, der war aber super freundlich.)

----------


## EVILknievel

> mal guggen... du bist sicher ultra-fast sodass man dich nicht sieht....


Anscheinend gibt es in jedem Bereich ein paar Leute die glauben wenn sie andere schlecht machen sind sie vl selbst besser  :Mad:

----------


## klamsi

> ist ein trail aufm schöckl dabei der mit einem xc bike zu bewältigen ist? darf ruhig eine herausforderung werden
> mein fahrkönnen würd ich fortgeschirtten+ einschätzen.


Wennst das nötige Fahrkönnen hast wieso ned.
Seit mir auf da WC in Maribor einer mit seim 29 Race-HT entgegengekommen ist der noch dazu genausoschnell war wie 50% der Leute die da fahren trau ich am XCler alles zu.  :Wink: 

Also probier's aus und sunst gibt's ja in Graz nu einige andere Trails die mim HT sehr witzig sind.

----------


## noox

Kennt ihr euch persönlich? Wieso müsst ihr euch gegenseitig so blöd anreden? Klar , kann mich auch erinnern, dass da klane_radikale früher net nur positiv aufgefallen ist - aber da war er ja auch noch sehr jung. Aber jetzt sind scheinbar andere wieder ins Kinderalter transferiert worden... 

Zsammreißen!

----------


## majo

ich hab xt scheibenbremsen verbaut und den bontrager xr4 mit 2.35'' aufgezogen. 
ich war zuerst selbst überrascht was sich alles mit dem bike fahren lässt als ich es mir letzten herbst zugelegt habe.
klar, manche trails werden schon teilweise ziemlich schwer zu meistern, vor allem wenn sie zu steil werden.
 aber alles in allem macht es richtig viel spaß und wenn man mit einem 26'' XC HT einen trail mit ein bisschen style und speed runterheizt kann man sich selbst auf die schulter klopfen(ist gut fürs ego :P)

----------


## klana_radikala

in schladming war auf dem wc dh auch einer mit einem 29" carbon cc hardtail unterwegs und hat so manchen blöd aussehen lassen. grad auf der fr kann man mit einem cc bike sicher auch spaß haben, gerade wenn du wie du sagst nichts gegen eine kleine herausforderung hast  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Da fällt mir eine alte Geschichte von 2007 oder 2008 ein: Ich war mit meine alten Rangers-Bike-Kollegen am Gardasee. Lois und Harry hatten nach den ersten Downhill-Jahren wieder zurück zum XC/Marathon gewechselt. Beide also mit Hardtail. Harry ca. 110 mm Lefty. Lois eine ca. 100 mm Fox, die keine 80 hergab. Beide waren wegen Training für Marathon-Rennen sehr fit. Am Campingplatz trafen wir ein Deutsches Pärchen - eh voll nett. Er, Daniel - ich glaube - mit einem SX-Trail. Am Abend fielen dann die unbedachten Worte aus seinem Mund: "Normal sieht man eh am Bike, ob jemand fahren kann!" Das war die Kampfansage für Harry und Lois am nächsten Tag.

Am nächsten Tag gemeinsame Tour. Ich glaub es war Tremalzo. Ich hatte zwar damals ein 130 mm Fully aber keine Kondition. Der Uphill hatte mich deswegen schon so gefordert, dass ich beim Downhill Harry und Lois vorfahren ließ. Somit also Daniel mit seinem Freeride-Bike voraus, Harry und Lois mit ihren Hardtails hinterher. Singletrail mit Steinen und Wurzelstufen. Die sind so abartig gefahren mit ihren Hardtails. Daniel hat dann bei einer Kurve einen Fehler gemacht und Harry hat ihn überholt. Ich war etliche Meter dahinter und hab nur die Gesichter derjenigen Biker gesehen, die bergauf gestrampelt (oder geschoben) haben. In jedem einzelnen stand geschrieben, dass sie jetzt nicht wirklich glauben, was sie grad gesehen hatten  :Wink: 

Man muss dazusagen, dass die beiden echt gut drauf waren. Sowohl konditionell als auch fahrtechnisch. Sie hatten 2008 auf jeweils geliehenen Downhill-Bikes (selbst hatten sie ja nur XC-Bikes) den 3. Platz bei der  2er-Wertung beim 24h-Downhill geschafft. 

Zusammengefasst: Man sollte nie XC-Bikes unterschätzen. Und die echt guten XC-Fahrer können richtig gut Downhill-Fahren. 

Ich sag nur Nino Schurter:
https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hpho...25426226_o.jpg auf www.nsracing.ch/de/galerie

Oder die Google Bilder-Suche: https://www.google.at/search?q=nino+...w=1223&bih=765

----------


## FLo33

Das wird vermutlich einer aus der Nachwuchsgruppe gewesen sein, die von Kurt Exenberger trainiert wird. Der ist mit seinen Schützlingen in Maribor unterwegs zum Technik trainieren. Dabei wurden sie schon öfter angemault, woraufhin in der Regel eine Herbrennung folgt.

Es schadet nie, nicht die Klappe aufzureißen und amal zu schauen, wohingegen es meistens schadet, groß aufzureden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> mich wunderts nur dass die spezialisten die sich hier im forum immer groß machen sich noch nie bei mir vorgestellt  haben, bin schwer zu verfehlen


Zum Glück bist mir noch nicht bewusst über den Weg gelaufen... Falls ja, wahrscheinlich im fahrtechnischen Durchschnitt versunken...
Du bist einer der Typen die mir dieses Forum immer mehr abgewöhnen... Nur Nachplapperer und Fanboy von irgendwelchen "Szenegrössen"

----------


## klana_radikala

auch wenns hier nicht reinpasst, aber was hast du eigentlich für ein problem? wir sind beide etwa gleich lange hier im board und ständig kommt nur stunk von dir rüber. und von welchen "szenegrößen" du redest könntest bei der gelegenheit auch gern mal erörtern.

und du bist bestimmt auf dem fahrtechnik niveau von cedric gracia, was? seit wann gehts den hier überhaupt darum wer schneller ist? würd mich das intressieren würd ich vmtl mehr rennen fahren

----------


## willi

Was ist hier eigentlich los?
Wo ist der gemeinsame Spass am Biken?

Ich kenne klana radikala selber als lockeren aufgeschlossenen Typen. Hab immer einen guten Eindruck von im und stehe diesbezüglich zu ihm.

Weiß jetzt auch nicht wo er Leute persönlich angegriffen hätte?


Keine Ahnung was ihr habt.

Fun am Trail!!

----------


## Gonzo0815

Was geht denn hier ab?
Hab schon gedacht ich bin im IBC gelandet! Wen interessierts wer schneller is? Da wir alle Hobbyisten sind steht wohl eher der Spass im Vordergrund.

Haltet doch den Ball flach und geht Biken!

----------


## willi

Hab auch nachgeschaut ob ich den falschenTAB offen hab. War aber nicht IBC :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Da is ma mal ein paar Tag in de Berg und schon gehts rund..  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

ad XC Bike und Material: So lange das Material nicht zusammen bricht ist es egal. Wichtig ist welcher Mensch es benutzt. Ob es für ich eine spaßige Herausforderung oder doch eine Quälerei ist, kannst nur du selber rausfinden.  :Wink:

----------


## majo

So ich war jetzt endlich mal am Schöckl. Zwar nur mit dem CC Bike aber die Freeride ging noch ziemlich gut. 1 mal hab ich stehen bleiben müssen und linie suchen. mit einem HT ist das ganze nicht mehr so einfach  :Rolleyes:  die freeride strecke ansich ist aber wirklich leiwand. gute arbeit  :Way To Go: 
mit einem enduro oder downhill bike ist das ganze dann sicher noch ein stück genießbarer  :Big Grin: 

die downhill strecke sieht einfach nur zum fürchten aus ^^

auf jeden fall freu ich mich schon richtig auf das nächste mal schöckl mit dem enduro  :Smile:

----------


## ditt

Die heftigen Regenfälle haben der DH-Stecke übel zugesetzt, leider schaut's fast schlimmer aus wie vor der Sanierung letztes Jahr. Ist heuer noch eine Sanierung geplant, ich würde auch mithelfen.

----------


## dergö!

Hey zusammen!

Ab nächsten Montag, dem 3. November, haben wir am Schöckl 2 WE Revision, in der Zeit werden wir uns um die bestehenden Strecken kümmern und eventuell auch etwas Neues freigeben. Jeder, der mithelfen will kann sich so Lifttickets verdienen, bitte schickt mir in dem Fall ein kurzes Mail an info a-t the-gap dot at.


Und: Falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt hier ein Schöckl-Schmankerl, wir waren mit den Downhillbikes bei einem Teaser für den Mercedes G  mit von der Partie  :Wink: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GESwiHDccmY

...denn die neue Saison startet schneller als du denkst  :Wink: 

Cheers, Gö!

----------


## noox

Hab die Beiträge gelöscht und den User gesperrt. Der scheint sinnlos rumzuposten, um dann spamen zu können.

----------


## tomtom1986

Wie sieht es über Ostern aus ist da offen und sind die Strecken schon relativ Schneefrei? Revision?

----------


## TomTurbo07

Also nur mal zur Revision: Die ist seit 22. März abgeschlossen! Also wieder normaler Liftbetrieb.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Am Sonntag war die Freeride im oberen Teil noch arg rutschig durch so eine dünne, fiese und leicht eisige Schneeschicht. Die hat man dazu noch kaum gesehen; war ned so gut zu fahren. Die DH war bis auf den obersten (neueren) Teil zu 99% schneefrei.
Blöder wars aber mit der Gondel. Ewige Wartezeiten, aber die haben da auch irgendein Problem mit der Elektronik ghabt.

----------


## TomTurbo07

@q_FTS_p: hat sich das Problem dann lösen lassen?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Sie sind dann wieder gefahren, hab aber den Eindruck ghabt, dass weniger Gondeln aufgefädelt waren. Zumindest hat man wieder recht lang gewartet.

----------


## TomTurbo07

Danke für die Infos. Werd mir das die Woche mal anschauen müssen  :Wink:

----------


## DownChiller72

Hi,
da ich Mitte Mai meine Verwandschaft in Graz besuche, hab ich  darüber nachgedacht ob ich mich mal an den Schöckl trau. Beim  recherchieren hab ich aber meistens gelesen, dass beide Strecken sehr  anspruchsvoll sind.

Fahre schon seit einigigen Jahren MTB, aber  erst seit letztem Jahr verstärkt in Bikeparks (mit passendem bike). War  in Saalbach (noch keine X line gefahren),  Lermoos, Hindelang, Serfauss (blau und rot) Samerberg und Wagrain.

Ich weiss, es ist so schwer einzuschätzen , aber macht es nach eurer Erfahrung Sinn mal die Freeride zu probieren oder lass ich das bike besser daheim und üb nochmal  :Big Grin: 

Wäre dankbar über eine Einschätzung!

----------


## TomTurbo07

Hi,

ich kann jetzt nur von mir sprechen, aber ich mit DH am Schöckl angefangen. Also einfach mal rauf und vielleicht triffst du ja wen, an den du dich hängen kannst! Aber die Freeride sollte schaffbar sein  :Wink: 

LG Tom

----------


## KeeWe

Ich bin vor 2 Wochen die Freeride zum ersten Mal gefahren. Es ist defintiv anstrengend und herausfordernd wenn man von "normalen" Trails kommt. Aber bis auf 2-3 Stellen war eigentlich alles gscheit fahrbar, natürlich in einer etwas langsameren Gangart als bei den meisten Leuten die man da oben trifft ;D
Wenn du aber schon Bikepark Erfahrung hast sollts wirklich kein Problem sein. War übrigens mit nem 160mm Gefährt unterwegs.

----------


## noox

> Hi,
> da ich Mitte Mai meine Verwandschaft in Graz besuche, hab ich  darüber nachgedacht ob ich mich mal an den Schöckl trau. Beim  recherchieren hab ich aber meistens gelesen, dass beide Strecken sehr  anspruchsvoll sind.
> 
> Fahre schon seit einigigen Jahren MTB, aber  erst seit letztem Jahr verstärkt in Bikeparks (mit passendem bike). War  in Saalbach (noch keine X line gefahren),  Lermoos, Hindelang, Serfauss (blau und rot) Samerberg und Wagrain.
> 
> Ich weiss, es ist so schwer einzuschätzen , aber macht es nach eurer Erfahrung Sinn mal die Freeride zu probieren oder lass ich das bike besser daheim und üb nochmal 
> 
> Wäre dankbar über eine Einschätzung!


Großteil vom Freeride ist sicher machbar. Du darfst dich halt nicht vor Wurzeln fürchten und vielleicht musst bei dem einen oder anderen steilen Abschnitt mal absteigen.

Du schreibst oben halt von vielen Trails, die eher so "Autobahnen" sind. Also geshapte Bikepark-Trails mit kaum Wurzeln. Der Freeride am Schöckl ist halt schon komplett was anderes. Wenn es nass ist, kann sein, dass du dich dann eher schwer tust.

Aber wenn du in Wagrain auch mal Angry Ants oder Memories oder am Samerberg die alternative Lines gefahren bist, dann ist Schöckl Freeride kein Problem.

----------


## rush_dc

Wennst Hindelang die Schwarze fährst dann schaffst Schöckl auch.  :Wink:

----------


## DownChiller72

Merci fürs Feedback! Wenns nass wird  lass ich das bike besser daheim, hast recht. 
Die schwarze in Hindelang bin ich im feuchten ein paar mal gefahren. Geht sicher schneller und stylischer, aber war sturzfrei

----------


## TomTurbo07

Is denn morgen wer zum gemeinsamen Fahren am Schöckl?

----------


## TomTurbo07

So, heute hat sich der Berg gerächt  :Wink: 

https://youtu.be/pkTgaNwhj_s

Ergebnis:

Helm gebrochen (Fotos folgen), Schalthebel im Eimer und 5 Nähte unterm Auge:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Aua!
Gute Besserung!

Im Video sieht's garnet so schlimm aus. Was war da genau los?

Gruß Tom

----------


## KeeWe

Trotz Goggle?! Aber auf jeden Fall mal gute Besserung...

----------


## q_FTS_p

Schaut ma nach einem losen Stein aus...unguat.

----------


## TomTurbo07

Hier noch das Bild von Helm und Goggle (an den rot markierten Stellen gebrochen und an den blauen dürft ich den Stein getroffen haben):



Hier noch mal ein DANKE an meinen Helm, dass noch alle Zähne da sind!  :Mr. Yellow: 

Was den Crash angeht, kann i gar nicht genau sagen, was da passiert ist. Dürfte wohl bei einem losen Stein in der kleinen Senke einen Schlag bekommen haben (hab auch argen Muskelkater in den Schultern und Oberarmen). Als nächstes hab ich nur geschaut, ob denn noch alle Zähne da sind, wo sie hingehören nachdem ich das Blut in der Goggle gesehen hab. Nach ein paar Minuten am Boden war dann alles wieder ok, bin auch selbst ins UKH gefahren. Heut geht's den Umständen entsprechend gut.

Auch noch ein DANKE für eure Genesungswünsche  :Smile:

----------


## willi

Gute Besserung!

Btw. hab auch so einen Helm (Kabuto GM) und bin heuer am Anfang der Saison, bei einem Anlieger am Semmering  so richtig auf der Fresse gefallen. Da hat er mich sehr gut geschützt und Lippe und Zähne sind heil geblieben. Allerdings ist er mir nicht gebrochen.

----------


## TomTurbo07

Danke!

Gestern war ich wahnsinnig froh um den Kauf und auch das nur der Helm gebrochen ist. Da wären neue Zähne deutlich teurer geworden  :Wink:  Ich würd mir den Helm auch sofort wieder besorgen, wenn er wieder zu so einem guten Kurs angeboten wird  :Wink:

----------


## willi

Gibts schon nur halt nicht zu dem Kurs wie in Nema rausgehauen hat. :Wink:

----------


## TomTurbo07

haha, da hast leider recht!  :Wink:  150€ inkl. Zoll und Versand für den Helm is halt schon fast geschenkt  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Gute Besserung! So unvermittelt stürzen und dann noch auf einen Stein. Grausig.

----------


## TomTurbo07

Danke! Bin eh zum Glück nur mit einem Schreck davongekommen! Kann mir vorstellen, dass es bei andern anders ausgegangen is.

----------


## noox

mir wird grad ungut, bei den Gedanken, dass sowas auch beim Enduro-Fahren mit Halbschale passiern kann...

----------


## rush_dc

Zurzeit wohl schwere Waldbrände am schöckl. Genaueres weiß ich leider auch nicht nur das mindestens 10 Feuerwehren im Einsatz sind.
Hab mir vor 2 Wochen oben schon gedacht das es verdammt trocken ist. 
Fahr über Weihnachten wieder meine Eltern besuchen, hoffentlich sind die Strecken nicht betroffen. Normalerweise nehm eh das Board mit in den Weihnachtsurlaub und nicht das bike...
Schon heftig was momentan mit dem Wetter abgeht.

----------

